# Falla en Heladera Electrolux Frost Free



## hellfire4 (Oct 18, 2020)

Heladera Electrolux Frost Free modelos REFRIGERADORES DF34 / DF34G / DF34R / DF35 / DFW35 / DF36 / DF36G / DF37 / DF38A / DF38X / WRT375​

Buenas colegas, se acaba de presentar un problema en una heladera Electrolux DF36 la cual no paraba y se formaba hielo, y de repente paro y no arranco más, hete aquí que luz sigue teniendo y suena el TIC TIC que amaga a arrancar pero nada pasa. Según lo que vi en Yoreparo (llegue gracias allí a Google XD) es probable que sea el arrancador, dado que el caso es muy parecido








						El motor de mi heladera no arranca
					

bueno paso a comentar mi situacion desesperante ya que estamos a 2 dias de año nuevo y la verdad que se complica sin heladera,  hace 1 mes y medio ma




					www.yoreparo.com
				










No se cual es el arrancador justamente (aunque lo sospecho, pero eso no basta, y para evitar macanas, mejor consultar)
He tomado fotos del diagrama eléctrico en partes, dado que sino nada se alcanza a leer y de la parte del motor.

Bueno, les agradezco de antemano colegas


----------



## juanje (Oct 18, 2020)

Si no arranca el motor del frigo puedo ser el presostato que regula la formacion de hielo , deberias mirar si se dispara y si funciona , un saludo juanje


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 18, 2020)

Agrego, ya que me lo recuerdas y por la presión de gente partidaria del disconformismo conformista  XD (se queja, mete presión y no se mueve para resolver el tema, además de la falta de paciencia , y claro, con la presión ejercida, uno pierde un tanto la noción XD). Se me paso alto importante de mencionar.
La heladera hacia hielo, se descongelo alguna que otra vez, aparentemente no paraba, tenía encima una mala configuración de temperatura, al estar al mínimo del todo, cosa que el manual dice que NO SE DEBE DE HACER, y en cuando al rato se cambio eso, se detuvo y no volvió a arrancar. Salvo ese TIC TIC o ligero gruñido como que quiere arrancar pero no, y luz sigue teniendo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2020)

Si hace tic tic es que no está pudiendo arrancar , cómo primer medida la desenchufas y retiras la tapa de la bocha , de ahí retiras el relé y le das una buena zarendeada sacudida , debe hacer ruido cli clic


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 18, 2020)

Bueno, aquí hellfire4 presente, reportando novedades:

La heladera tras estar una hora amagando a arrancar, termino arrancado, tuve anteriormente una discusión sobre la temperatura que debía de estar y el manual de servicio me termino dando la razón, o sea NADA RECOMENDABLE DEJARLA AL MÍNIMO, cosa que estuvo todo este tiempo y el freezer en termino medio, también, según manual




Aparte de poner las perillas como se debe, buscamos ponerla más equilibrada, ya que los movimientos parece que le afectaron un poco a la puerta

Ahora, queda la cuestión si corta o no, dado que originalmente por eso era que se formaba tanto hielo, y lo que no se y si pueden despejarme la duda, es si aguantarla un rato (eso de que tenga que entrar en regimen y supuestamente empezaría a andar en condiciones)  o cortarla yo hasta la espera que un técnico.
Por un lado es un alivio que el compresor siga andando, pero sino corta, no es algo para pasar por alto

Bueno, agradezco las previas respuestas


----------



## Javitron (Oct 19, 2020)

puentea el timer de deshielo para comprobar que las resistencias calientan.
el frigo debe cortar cuando llegue a la temperatura, pon un termometro en el interior y dejalo 6 horas andando, deberia parar, si no es asi, mira la temperatura del compartimento a ver cuanto marca.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 20, 2020)

Al final la heladera anda, pero no para nunca, y de momento la paramos manualmente desde el termóstato (como bien recomienda el manual, y bien dice que no se debe de desenchufar estando encendida). En cuando se logré remediar, procuraré subir la data de cual era la causa y cual fue su solución. Agradezco desde ya la asistencia previa recibida


----------



## juanje (Oct 20, 2020)

Me alegro por tu trabajo , si no para cambiale el termostato , ponle uno de serie que son muy comunes y veras como te funciona en automatico , un saludo de Juanje .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 20, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Si no arranca el motor del frigo puedo ser el presostato que regula la formacion de hielo , deberias mirar si se dispara y si funciona , un saludo juanje



Efectivamente, logré hacer que el motor funcionase como aca se ve este video, con la heladera desenchufada, comprueban cuales son los contactos del cable del enchufe y cuales los del termostato, y una vez comprobado, desconectas el contacto marrón del enchufe y lo pones en el lugar del contacto negro (algunas hasta doble contacto tienen, cosa de no tener que desconectar el negro, como en mi caso), y al haber hecho eso y volverla a enchufar, arranco directamente, de manera que pinta que el termostato arranca y apaga cuando se le da la gana -recién estuvo un rato largo sin andar de vuelta-
Claro, terminado el chequeo, regrese todos los contactos a como estaban


----------



## Javitron (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola, quería preguntarte si llega a la temperatura adecuada, un termómetro en el interior para ver si realmente llega a -20, ya que podría ser que algo no este trabajando bien, no los alcance y por eso no para, a no ser que estéis todo el día abriendo la nevera debería llegar fácilmente a -20.
suerte


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Normalmente ponen un termostato o un presostato en las neveras mas sofisticadas para regular el arranque y parada del moto - compresor , al arrancar el compresor el gas pasa a mucha presion por una valvula (evaporador) que lo baja de presion y genera frio , ala salida del evaporador hay otra valvula para entrar en el condensador y convierte el gas en liquido , basicamente es lo hace tu equipo de frio , saludos Juanje.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020

Aqui te paso un esquema de un equipo de frio que instale en una carniceria industrial .


----------



## Javitron (Oct 22, 2020)

juanje, las neveras de casa no suelen llevar válvula de expansión sino capilar igual hay alguna pero seria muy raro ya que es un componente caro y el ciclo de un frigo esta muy estudiado en cuanto a su uso, no es como uno industrial de alta potencia que debe tener un ciclo variable en potencia segun la demanda, por eso, tampoco llevan presostatos de alta ni de baja.


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Claro avaratan los costes , pero basicamente el ciclo de frio es es mismo , tu reparas electrodomesticos ?


----------



## Javitron (Oct 22, 2020)

si el ciclo es el mismo jeje no existe otro, y en respuesta a la pregunta es si, pero no profesionalmente, como hobby a conocidos


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Esta bien tener hobbys y si ademas resulta que es util para los demas amigos pues fenomenal .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 22, 2020)

Javitron dijo:


> Hola, quería preguntarte si llega a la temperatura adecuada, un termómetro en el interior para ver si realmente llega a -20, ya que podría ser que algo no este trabajando bien, no los alcance y por eso no para, a no ser que estéis todo el día abriendo la nevera debería llegar fácilmente a -20.
> suerte


Lamentablemente no tengo un aparato de medición de temperaturas como he llegado a ver en algunos videos (y juraría que es el mismo que usan para medir la temperatura de las personas poco antes de ingresar a un local), pero tras estar 4 horas sin parar, y todo los alimentos y agua se terminan congelando terriblemente , indica que no para para nada y enfría muchisimo.
Antes de hecho llego a fallar eso del no frost al congelarse el ventilador y las varillas internas empezaron a hacer el típico hielo de la heladeras que no tienen ese sistema .

Ese es el modelo del termostato, que tras lidiar un poco con los tornillos muy ajustados (con mucha paciencia y delicadeza), logré desacoplar, tomar las fotos y luego volverlo a su lugar, lamentablemente el mismo modelo no esta en ML, aunque figura otro modelo que dice ser original para esa marca y modelo.









						Termostato Heladera Electrolux Df 34 35 36 Original - $ 5.390
					

- PRODUCTO: Termostato Heladera Electrolux OriginalModelos compatibles:DF34, DF35, DF36(Las fotos son reales y pertenecen a NORFRIG SRL)=========================================================================- "NORFRIG" REPUESTOS DE LAVARROPAS Y HELADERAS -Más de 30 años en el...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020



juanje dijo:


> Me alegro por tu trabajo , si no para cambiale el termostato , ponle uno de serie que son muy comunes y veras como te funciona en automatico , un saludo de Juanje .


Me recomendaron que procuré usar uno original de la marca y mismo modelo para evitar fallas, ahora, lo que justo esta fallando es el modelo


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 23, 2020)

Como que hasta que no haya stock de ese termostato (en ML todos fallaron), toca estar apagando la heladera desde el mismo,, engorroso, pero bueno, peor seria que no arrancase XD.
Este es el manual de servicio, que tiene esquemas, fotos y e indicaciones de desarmado, de manera que me guía y me ahorra tener que explorar para ver como se cambia el termostato. Lo agrego cosa que quede por estos lados


----------



## juanje (Oct 23, 2020)

No puedes adaptar otro termostato aunque sea de 2ª mano , ademas de salirte mas barato resolverias el problema de tener que apagar a mano .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 23, 2020)

No es tan fácil, estoy en Gualeguaychú y será cosa de recorrer y patearla y ver que ocurre, aún recuerdo que quisieron cobrarse 450 mangos por unos capacitores que no llegan ni a 100 en cualquier negocio de Bs As, y 3500 por una batería de UPS, que no llega ni a 2000 en ML. Averigue por un modelo alternativo original, pero tampoco hay stock y un técnico aparte quedo en averiguarlo. Pero bueno, pese a las palidas, sigo adelante .
Otro garrón es que la caja esta hecha a tamaño justo para un original, y no quieren saber nada de andar rompiendo y adaptar para cualquier otro.
Ha sido la mala suerte que ha ocurrido justo cuando no hay stock, pero bueno, son cosas dificiles de prever


----------



## juanje (Oct 23, 2020)

Quieres decir que abusan con los precios de repuestos de 2ª mano ? pues en España en milanuncios venden neveras enteras funcioando por 30 euros y hay gente que las usa para hacerse aires acondicionados caseros .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 23, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Quieres decir que abusan con los precios de repuestos de 2ª mano ? pues en España en milanuncios venden neveras enteras funcioando por 30 euros y hay gente que las usa para hacerse aires acondicionados caseros .



España es una cosa, Argentina es otra (dicho sin animo de ofensa). Estuve dos veces allí, los precios de lo tecnológico es mucho más barato allí, lo mismo la ropa, y hasta la comida ronda la mitad que aquí. Argentina es de los países más caros del mundo respecto a lo tecnológico y para colmo a menudo tecnología un tanto desfasada en comparación con los países del Norte.
Gualeguaychú es una ciudad chica de Argentina (algunos hasta dicen que es más pueblo que ciudad), y en las ciudades chicas no suelen faltar los picaros que se aprovechan ante la falta de un producto para abusar, o lo mismo técnicos no muy honestos que digamos. Aunque para su desgracia (y bien que lo he visto y los técnicos más inteligentes bien que lo saben), al ser una ciudad chica, no tardan en crearse mala reputación y perder clientela. A modo de anécdota, el técnico oficial de JVC termino por desaparecer su negocios por sus malos manejos, mientras que el de Philips sigue firme y con mucha clientela.
Ahora, esta más que claro que en todas partes se cuecen habas, y picaros también hay allí, ya que uno en Vitoria trato de hacerme creer que el era el único vendedor esa ciudad que vendía un estilo de las barajas Fournier (una mentira bastante gorda), y su precio era abusivo. Y esas mismas barajas las conseguí más baratas en El corte inglés.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2020)

Datasheet , fijate los rangos de temperatura y el diferencial de temperatura entre parada y arranque , con esos datos buscá uno igual.


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 23, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Termostato Heladera Electrolux Df 34 35 36 Original - $ 5.390
> 
> 
> - PRODUCTO: Termostato Heladera Electrolux OriginalModelos compatibles:DF34, DF35, DF36(Las fotos son reales y pertenecen a NORFRIG SRL)=========================================================================- "NORFRIG" REPUESTOS DE LAVARROPAS Y HELADERAS -Más de 30 años en el...
> ...


Hola hellfire4. Buscá el modelo TSV 1013-09 en ML. Esa heladera vino con ese termostato también. Y es más fácil de conseguir. Trabaja con las mismas temperaturas que el que tenés. Sólo llega a 1 grado menos, cuando lo colocás en máximo.
Por ejemplo, acá... averiguá por el tema del envío..


----------



## juanje (Oct 23, 2020)

Comprendo , lo que puedo decirte es que si necesitas algun componente especial que te resulte muy caro puedes decirmelo y tratar de conseguirtelo aqui en España por poco precio , con respecto a lo que ocurre en Argentina solo puedo decirte que paciencia y union entre vosotros , la situacion economica en Argentina no es muy buena y por eso ocurre lo que tu dices , eso tambien ocurrio en España profunda hace 40 años , un saludo Juanje.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 24, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Hola hellfire4. Buscá el modelo TSV 1013-09 en ML. Esa heladera vino con ese termostato también. Y es más fácil de conseguir. Trabaja con las mismas temperaturas que el que tenés. Sólo llega a 1 grado menos, cuando lo colocás en máximo.
> Por ejemplo, acá... averiguá por el tema del envío..



Hola, te agradezco la data.
Si, lo estuve mirando, pregunte, y vi que tiene 2 contactos, y el de esta tiene 3, salvo que eso no sea un problema


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 24, 2020)

Si la tuya es la de 2 contactos, podés ponerle el de 3. El tercer contacto es para las placas evaporadoras que vienen con una resistencia de descongelado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 24, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Si la tuya es la de 2 contactos, podés ponerle el de 3. El tercer contacto es para las placas evaporadoras que vienen con una resistencia de descongelado.



Quise decir que ese termostato es de 2 contactos y el de mi heladera es de 3, justo como en la foto que antes subí . Esteticamente y tamaño se ve igual ese termostato de ML, salvo ese detalle, por eso es que no lo adquirí.


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 24, 2020)

.. Confundí el tercer cable, con el de tierra...Entonces, no sirve el que digo...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 24, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> .. Confundí el tercer cable, con el de tierra...Entonces, no sirve el que digo...


No pasa nada 
Pregunta ¿es buena idea tenerla encencida directamente desde el enchufe y apagarla manualmente desde una zapatilla cada tanto? Digo, mientras no consiga el termostato, dado que arranca cuando se le da la gana, y otra vez esta aca parada 



Estas son las fotos de los contactos, del cable del enchufe y el cable que va al termostato, si miran el contacto negro de la foto del medio, veran el cable negro del termostato, y si conecto directamente el cable marron del cable del enchufe al contacto libre, la heladera arrancaría directamente. Aca me dicen de hacer arrancar el ventilador también


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 24, 2020)

El forzador interior, tiene que funcionar junto al compresor. Sino, te va a formar hielo en la espalda de la heladera.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 24, 2020

Momentaneamente, podrías ponerle un temporizador comercial, regulando a 20 minutos de marcha, y 20 de parada, aproximadamente.
Algo así.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 24, 2020

Si te das algo de maña, podés adaptarle éste. Por si no llegás a conseguir el original. Está complicado conseguir algunos repuestos.
Es de 3 contactos, misma temperatura que el original. Sólo que el capilar es más largo, y vas a tener que hacerle el rulito en la punta, y forrarlo. Por lo demás, trabaja igual.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 24, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> El forzador interior, tiene que funcionar junto al compresor. Sino, te va a formar hielo en la espalda de la heladera.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 24, 2020
> 
> ...



Si calza bien, lo del rulo no es problema, la heladera no es mía, ese es el tema.


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 24, 2020)

El anclaje es el mismo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 24, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> El anclaje es el mismo.


Bueno punto, de momento he hecho el puenteo, la he conectado a una zapatilla, esta todo cerrado para adquirir un temporizador y mañana es domingo, de manera que será vigilándola.
Si ese calza bien, calculo que lo de hacer el rulo no seria mucho problema, y usaría el mismo forro (que mal que suena eso por estos lados XD) del termostato que anda mal y lo sellaría. Agradezco la data


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 24, 2020)

Offtopic en modo encendido.
Justo que me hiciste acordar, tengo que adquirir un temporizador, que fue una muy buena sugerencia del forista veterano Lopez para el extractor de toilet armado con componentes reciclados (en esta nueva foto se aprecian mejor los dos coolers) y conversandolo, dieron el visto bueno, así que de todas maneras tengo que hacerme con uno, justo el que me enseñaste me justo. Aunque como otro dijo:

PERO ESTA ES OTRA HISTORIA Y DEBE DE SER CONTADA EN OTRA OCASIÓN





CIERRA OFF TOPIC


----------



## Javitron (Oct 24, 2020)

estos españoles estan locos jaja, yo tambien soy de españa pero no lo habia oido


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 25, 2020)

Pues a falta de pan, he iniciado el tramite para adquirir el termostato que me han recomendado, y se agradece mucho por el dato . Como rulo no tiene, pues será cosa de sacarle el forro aislante blanco al mismo, y observando el termostato que anda mal y con un destornillador mas o menos a medida, hacerle manualmente el rulo, y luego agregarle el forro .
Ya les contaré luego  (con fotos si se puede también) y agradezco también el aporte de todos los demás


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2020)

El forro es para que se tome su tiempo en reaccionar y no reaccione inmediatamente por , por ejemplo , una apertura de puerta del freezer.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El forro es para que se tome su tiempo en reaccionar y no reaccione inmediatamente por , por ejemplo , una apertura de puerta del freezer.



Justo pensado ¿me conviene hacer el rulo dejandole el aislante original blanco, o sacarselo dejando el cable pelado, hacer el rulo y agregarle el forro del otro termostato?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2020)

No creo que varíe mucho , pero mejor dejalo lo mas parecido al original


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ha llegado justo el repuesto, antes de lo esperado (mejor), efectivamente, mismo aclaje como me dijo pepelui01, y luego me pondré manos a la obra para sacar el dañando, observar su rulero y tratar de reproducirlo en el respuesto. Es la 1º vez que hago un cambio así y una adaptación de yapa encima, de forma que cuando me preguntaron si tardaría mucho respondí que no parece tan complicado, pero por experiencia se que a menudo ocurre que hay tareas que parecen ser rápidas y terminan no siendolas -onda cuanto tenía que perforar una pared para colocar taguros y la pared era bastante duro el hormigón XD-


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

El de debajo es el repuesto, he adaptado el cable con un nuevo rulero y corte lo que sobro, y lo he instalado respetando las conexiones, pero solo enciende la luz, la heladera no arranca, ni siquiera amaga como antes







¿Alguna idea? 
¿Puede ser que los contactos de uno no sean iguales al otro?
Esos son los del termostato anterior



el repuesto


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Entendí mal, o dijistes que cortastes el sobrante ???
Si es así, andá ercargando  otro. Lo arruinaste. Dentro de ese bulbo ( capilar ), viene cargado  con refrigerante, que es el que acciona por dilatación-contracción, un pequeño pulmon, y éste, el mecanismo de arranque-parada.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

UY Noooooo, no lo sabía
Chica rabia, en fin


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Es así... Tenés que hacer el rulito en la punta. Y acomodar el resto, a un costado. Tenés lugar. El conexionado es el mismo. En ese termostato, uno de los extremos es la entrada, el otro extremo es la salida al compresor, que trabaja por temperatura sensada, y el centro es la salida a la lámpara.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

Solo quedaba uno, habrá que buscar otro.
Disculpen, es la 1º vez que me pongo en estas cuestiones, pensé que solo era un mero alambre que no había diferencia si faltaba o no
Bueno, la he jorobado, tendré que conseguir otro.


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

Y bueno, que le voy a hacer, me entero tras el macanazo .


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Si no lo llegás a conseguir, podés adaptar el primero que te pasé. Ese viene con bulbo corto, sólo tenés que puentear el cable que viene de la entrada, con el de la lámpara. Que en ese modelo, no trae el contacto.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Si no lo llegás a conseguir, podés adaptar el primero que te pasé. Ese viene con bulbo corto, sólo tenés que puentear el cable que viene de la entrada, con el de la lámpara. Que en ese modelo, no trae el contacto.


Uff ¿Qué me dices de este?









						Termostato Automático Heladera Robertshaw Tsv 9013-22 - $ 7.200
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)

El TSV 1013-09.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

pepelui01 dijo:


> El TSV 1013-09.


A ver que aparece









						Termostato Robertshaw Tsv9007/09 - $ 1.799
					

////FERBEC DISTRIBUIDORA////MODELO: TSV9007/09SE HACEN PRECIOS DISTRIBUIDOR, CONSULTAR.**IMPORTANTE**CONSULTAR POR STOCK




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Figura para la misma heladera del otro, no alcanzo a ver si tiene 3 o dos contactos


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Trabaja con las mismas temperaturas. Pero el anclaje de la perilla, es diferente. No te sirve, salvo que cambies la perilla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> y corte lo que sobro,


 
😭 😭 😭


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 😭 😭 😭



Y bueno, lo hecho, hecho esta, fue una cuestión de inexperiencia y ya estoy procediendo a remediarlo

Más allá, como le comentaba a algunos por privado, que es una de esas noches que la calentura le saca el hambre a uno, hay que seguir 
Jhe, ya querrían varios que lamentadose se remediasen las cosas


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Naaaa....Te tomás una fresca, y encargás el otro...Hay cosas peores...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2020)

Bueno, ya esta, encargado el que en un principio habías dicho, hare el puenteo del cable marrón junto al naranja dado que tiene 2 en lugar de tres contactos, como rulero ya tiene, eso no hay que hacer nada.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bueno, espero que este periplo llegue a su fin XD.
Hubo suerte, han repuesto el que hice sonar (por no decirlo de otro modo  ) por inexperiencia y listo


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 1, 2020)

Bueno, ha quedado de manera que me dicen que para tras tres o cuatro horas durante un ratito y luego arranca. Discutiendo dicen que es debido al termostato adaptado, la verdad, no lo sé.
Este figura como el original, hace rato que esta en pausa 









						Termostato Heladera Electrolux Df 34/35/36 Original 64786920 - $ 1.850
					

Termostatos Electrolux Originales Df 34/35/36 Etc Consúltenos Repuestos Originales-Repuestos-Net-Compromiso con el ClienteEstamos en Nuñez muy cerca de Cabildo y del Puente Saavedra Te acercan el Subte D y las lineas de Metrobus 168 , 68 , 71 , 133 , 180 , 159 , 130 , 60 , 21 , 28 , Nuestro...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Haré una pausa con ella, la observare y sino, llamaré a un técnico mi la ciudad

Agradezco a todos toda la data brindada, así como la asistencia y demás


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 5, 2020)

Bueno, ayer llego y ya esta instalado, espero que como arranco bien y sigue bien (el otro arranco bien, pero en la recta final, empezó a andar mal)
y ojala ande todo bien
justo recordando a modo de alegoría XD






Saludos de vuelta, gracias por toda la asesoría


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Mirá que te pueden decir "que lo usaban en 5 y andaba 20 minutos y paraba una hora" . . .  nunca un termostato es idéntico al otro , por lo que podría andar mejor en otro número


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 5, 2020)

justo llegamos a pensar en casa en hacernos con el que quedo de esa serie para tenerlo de repuesto, aunque de momento en veremos. Lo tienen desde el 2016 justo (en la publicación se ve así, y efectivamente, lo confirme en el que recibí).
Este anda 20 min y para ese mismo tiempo, sigue andando bien.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 7, 2020)

Disculpen que les moleste de nuevo 

1º Parece que el tema del termostato esta remediado, el agregado anda como reloj suizo. Aunque anoche hizo algo que me hace pensar si le pasará algo más, dado que se volvió a parar un rato largo, se lleno la pileta de desagote del freezer, y tras estar un rato para arrancar, volvió a la cuestión de las tres o cuatro horas de ponerse en régimen de vuelta a estar normal.
Ahora, el tema de hacer hielo en las varillas internas del freezer era algo que hacia antes cuando no paraba

¿Puede estar fallando el timer o el bimetal respecto a cuando se debe de descongelar?

Yo la sigo mirando, nada más ante la chance que en dos días vuelva a lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2020)

Tiene un timer de descongelado . . .


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene un timer de descongelado . . .


Sí, esta cerca del motor. Sino me equivoco, la caja blanca de la izquierda es la que lo contiene (pinta de serlo, por el orificio cercano al punto rojo). Aunque claro, ni se me paso ponerme a relojear con él, no sea que sea para peor .


El manual de servicio comenta de hecho que lo tiene, aunque no especifica bien donde esta, de ser necesario, seria algo relativamente fácil de reemplazar (es de agradecer que sean conexiones de quita y pon)






El bimetal, por el contrario, no se bien donde podrá estar y de saberlo, puede que mejor sea un técnico haga la tarea. Aunque bueno, si vuelve a hacer cosas raras, habrá que estar atento


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 8, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Disculpen que les moleste de nuevo
> 
> 1º Parece que el tema del termostato esta remediado, el agregado anda como reloj suizo. Aunque anoche hizo algo que me hace pensar si le pasará algo más, dado que se volvió a parar un rato largo, se lleno la pileta de desagote del freezer, y tras estar un rato para arrancar, volvió a la cuestión de las tres o cuatro horas de ponerse en régimen de vuelta a estar normal.
> Ahora, el tema de hacer hielo en las varillas internas del freezer era algo que hacia antes cuando no paraba
> ...


Comportamiento totalmente esperable y normal. Malo sería, que no hiciera eso. Dejá esa heladera tranquila, y preocupate por llenarla de cerveza...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 13, 2021)

Jhe, pues la heladera vuelve a hacer de las suyas y es de vuelta es el dichoso termostato.
Lo bueno es que no me agarra tan con los pantalones bajos y la data de este hilo me vuelve a servir, como el puenteo para chequear que el motor siga andando (no es algo que haga muy a menudo). Efectivamente, el motor anda bien, instale de momento el 1º repuesto que había conseguido -y no dañe tontamente por inexperiencia-.

Y efectivamente, la heladera arranco sin puentear, claro, lo que no me convencia mucho era el regimen de encendidas y paradas, por eso conseguí el otro más similar al modelo original y subestime la duración (apenas un año y monedas), ya que tuve en mente en hacerme con un repuesto por si llegaba a pasar y considere que no valia la pena XD


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 28, 2022)

Buenas, aca de vuelta otra vez el dichoso termostato
Mera curiosidad ¿Tan poco tiempo dura uno?
Uno duro un año, este otro que tenía en reserva lo cambie a mediados de noviembre y de vuelta (para colmo la hora que esta cerrado el negocio)
Puenteado el motor, y anda nomas .
¿O puede que algo cause que duren tan poco?


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 28, 2022)

Consulta.
Desarmaste el termostato anterior para ver la causa de la averia?

Puede que el motor esté consumiendo demas...


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 28, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Consulta.
> Desarmaste el termostato anterior para ver la causa de la averia?
> 
> Puede que el motor esté consumiendo demas...


No, no lo desarme, sigue entero
La heladera hace el típico cliqueo de arranque, pero no arranca nada, salvo que la puentee directamente
¿hace falta un medidor de consumos esos de 3000 mangos para medir lo de la heladera?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 28, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas, aca de vuelta otra vez el dichoso termostato
> Mera curiosidad ¿Tan poco tiempo dura uno?
> Uno duro un año, este otro que tenía en reserva lo cambie a mediados de noviembre y de vuelta (para colmo la hora que esta cerrado el negocio)
> Puenteado el motor, y anda nomas .
> ¿O puede que algo cause que duren tan poco?


Como para salir del paso o de dudas.
¿Probó con esto ? ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es para _*10 Amperes*_ y NO tiene *térmico.*
En las heladeras, el *térmico *solía ir *en serie con el motor compresor*, para cuando se pegaba algún RENUNCIO el arranque, con el circuito comprimido a 250 libras, si falla o se oxida suele quedar abierto por horas o dias, hasta que _*se le canta *_conectar de nuevo..

Este es para 24 horas pero lo puede repartir en 4 de 6, en 3 de 8 o en 2 ciclos de 12 horas con una parada de *descarche* de 15min , 30 ó 45 según su necesidad.
Si *descarcha* por resistencia _*calefactora*_ no dije nada.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 28, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas, aca de vuelta otra vez el dichoso termostato
> Mera curiosidad ¿Tan poco tiempo dura uno?
> Uno duro un año, este otro que tenía en reserva lo cambie a mediados de noviembre y de vuelta (para colmo la hora que esta cerrado el negocio)
> Puenteado el motor, y anda nomas .
> ¿O puede que algo cause que duren tan poco?


Cómo me hiciste reír con eso que cortaste el alambrito que sobraba.
Eeeee... sí, 10-15 años dura...ban los termostatos... La heladera con freezer que fue de mi viejo debe tener 15 años o más y hasta ahora lo único que se le fue cambiando fueron los envases.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 28, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Cómo me hiciste reír con eso que cortaste el alambrito que sobraba.
> Eeeee... sí, 10-15 años dura...ban los termostatos... La heladera con freezer que fue de mi viejo debe tener 15 años o más y hasta ahora lo único que se le fue cambiando fueron los envases.


Una inexperiencia y un gran disgusto, ni cene esa noche, y ahora, una especie de dejabu, con la diferencia que la heladera ha arrancado y veo si para, y claro, estoy sin cenar.
El dichoso tema de la obsolecencia programaba, las heladeras que se usaban el la RDA fueron hechas para durar al menos 35 años, en un documental que vi, un tipo tenía una con esa fecha, aún andando y ya reunificado el país.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 28, 2022)

Psht... acá también, la petisa que tengo no tengo ni la más mínima idea los años que tiene, pero son muchos, me la regalaron hace 10 años, está igual de cachibache que en aquel entónces, está en el corredor así que recibe el calor del patio, y anda, anda, anda... el compresor, un ronroneo casi imperceptible


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 28, 2022)

Tengo que estar atento, dado que bueno, como decía, probe ponerle el termostato que tenía antes, por si acaso y no hizo nada, y le devolví de el tenía y arranco al rato , el tema que no la veo cortar, salvo que tarde al haber estado sin frío tanto rato. Si, ya se que corta al llegar a determinada temperatura.
El termostato que tenía antes lo guardo a modo de referencia y muestra, por si hace falta repuesto.

Por el del alambre que rompí, es gracioso, hace poco, justo recordando, lo use para arreglar un chispero de calefón


----------



## unmonje (Mar 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tengo que estar atento, dado que bueno, como decía, probe ponerle el termostato que tenía antes, por si acaso y no hizo nada, y le devolví de el tenía y arranco al rato , el tema que no la veo cortar, salvo que tarde al haber estado sin frío tanto rato. Si, ya se que corta al llegar a determinada temperatura.
> El termostato que tenía antes lo guardo a modo de referencia y muestra, por si hace falta repuesto.
> 
> Por el del alambre que rompí, es gracioso, hace poco, justo recordando, lo use para arreglar un chispero de calefón


Cualquier heladera que arranca desde cero, sin hielo, debería hacer su primer parada a las 2 horas. (no parada de *defrost* sino de temperatura)


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 29, 2022)

Fue un comportamiento raro, ante la duda, seque la pileta, de inicio, hice lo probar entre termostatos y al rato arranco, salvo que haya sido una falsa alarma, no lo sé, dado que cuando llegue a las 20:00 del día de ayer, oí el ruido de que quiere arrancar, pero no.
De todas formas, no me fío, vere si puedo hacer los chequeos como el consumo que mencionaron.
¿Conviene tener un repuesto del termostato o mejor comprarlo cuando haga falta?

Más que nada por saber por el gas interno, si caduca o no.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Conviene tener un repuesto del termostato o mejor comprarlo cuando haga falta?


Para salir del paso y descartar mas fallas, conviene tener algo a mano, pero éste algo debe funcionar, o deberías saber cuál es el problema para separar la falla del repuesto de la falla real (o nueva).



fabioosorio dijo:


> Psht... acá también, la petisa que tengo no tengo ni la más mínima idea los años que tiene, pero son muchos, me la regalaron hace 10 años, está igual de cachibache que en aquel entónces, está en el corredor así que recibe el calor del patio, y anda, anda, anda... el compresor, un ronroneo casi imperceptible


A la petisa sacala a pasear, comprale helado, ropa, invitala a comer, sacala del corredor que parece una serpiente buscando sol, porque sino despues se enoja....
Ah, no, hablabas de la heladera....


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 29, 2022)

Sabés las satisfacciones que nos da a unos cuantos en la pensión esa petisa?... La heladera...


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 29, 2022)

Ni se que cuernos sera, tras el disgusto que casi me deja sin cenar Xd, arranco andando normal, lo único que se me ocurre es proceder a medir su consumo, cuando consiga los elementos necesarios , se agradece la mano y rápida asistencia


fabioosorio dijo:


> Sabés las satisfacciones que nos da a unos cuantos en la pensión esa petisa?... La heladera...


Si podían tener en el cuarto y evitar el uso de la heladera general, también habrá de haberles ahorrado varios disgustos además (que no es poco), ya que lo usual es el robo de comida entre pensionistas. Conocí casos y anecdotas sobre eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2022)

*No lo voy a repetir , no voy a dar explicaciones , no aceptaré retruques :*

Cuando la petisa anda bien es fría por delante y caliente por detrás 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 29, 2022)

Noooo, somos tres y hay confianza de años...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> *No lo voy a repetir , no voy a dar explicaciones , no aceptaré retruques :*
> 
> Cuando la petisa anda bien es fría por delante y caliente por detrás 🤦‍♂️


No le voy a discutir!!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 29, 2022)

Una consulta, o sea ¿el valor del consumo a tener en cuenta seria de 220V a 240V como figura en el motor detras a la hora de medir si consume de más o de menos?
Pude medir el tomacorrientes con el UPS, tiro 239V. O sea, recibe lo normal.
Lamentablemente, el UPS no puede medir el voltaje de la misma de la forma que se mide un estabilizador (basta con conectarle el UPS y ver que voltaje tira, como uno que da 212v o poco menos y ha quedado en veremos).


----------



## unmonje (Mar 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Fue un comportamiento raro, ante la duda, seque la pileta, de inicio, hice lo probar entre termostatos y al rato arranco, salvo que haya sido una falsa alarma, no lo sé, dado que cuando llegue a las 20:00 del día de ayer, oí el ruido de que quiere arrancar, pero no.
> De todas formas, no me fío, vere si puedo hacer los chequeos como el consumo que mencionaron.
> ¿Conviene tener un repuesto del termostato o mejor comprarlo cuando haga falta?
> 
> Más que nada por saber por el gas interno, si caduca o no.


el gas no caduca pero si puede escaparse luego de ser sometido a rigores térmicos o mécanicos incluso por mala fabricación o simplemente porque si. Recien compre un caño de PVC de 5/8 y no encajaba con los codos ni las uniones o las cuplas y eran nuevos.    Asi de mal estamos


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> el gas no caduca pero si puede escaparse luego de ser sometido a rigores térmicos o mécanicos incluso por mala fabricación o simplemente porque si. Recien compre un caño de PVC de 5/8 y no encajaba con los codos ni las uniones o las cuplas y eran nuevos.    Asi de mal estamos


Es un garrón, encima en su momento tampoco daban garantia de devolución ante la chance de que este fallado del termostato.
Si los caños tienen reclamo, mejor, sino, no queda otra que adaptarlos, tener una terraja viene bien.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

Um, de vuelta a las andadas, ¿que la piletita de agua del no frost se llene tiene algo que ver?
De momento estoy pensado en reemplazar el termostato para zafer, y ver si consigo el chirimbolo para medir.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Sí, esta cerca del motor. Sino me equivoco, la caja blanca de la izquierda es la que lo contiene (pinta de serlo, por el orificio cercano al punto rojo). Aunque claro, ni se me paso ponerme a relojear con él, no sea que sea para peor .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257114
> El manual de servicio comenta de hecho que lo tiene, aunque no especifica bien donde esta, de ser necesario, seria algo relativamente fácil de reemplazar (es de agradecer que sean conexiones de quita y pon)
> ...


Recién un tipo, macanudisimo, dijo que podia ser eso, metió un destornillador y arranco la heladera, justo cuando estaba por salir a por otro termostato, parece que eso es el problema, bueno, a cambiarlo.
Bueno, a descargar el manual de servicio y a ver que pieza usa.
Si, también se agradece su asistencia, no me he olvidado de ustedes 

Como esa, dejar los SM en el foro viene barbaro, queda como una gran biblioteca archivo, y si se pierde en la red, se zafa.

Aca esta, fue fácil de desmontar, no me animo a desarmarlo (no sea cosa que se rompa y aún lo necesite a falta de repuesto), así que iré a preguntar por un repuesto






Por cierto, viendo en una casa de electrícidad el mismo chequeador de consumos de ML y la pinza barimetrica, y hete aquí que el chequeador vale casi el doble (el tipo es carero además y es el único negocio que lo vi, pero no lo considero algo tan indispensable) , y la verdad, me parece una mejor compra la pinza, además que puede hacer mas cosas.

Ese mismo módelo, aún más caro en ML lo veo (tampoco lo busque tanto)








						Medidor De Tension Y Consumo Mc10 Electrodomesticos 10 Amp - $ 11.846
					

Medidor de Consumo y Tensión STANDBY MC10Mide el consumo de sus electrodomésticos con el fin de detectar los de mayor consumo y tomar las medidas correspondientes para evitarsorpresasBaje su consumo de electricidad.Ahorre dinero en su factura de luz!2 años de GarantíaCumple norma de Seguridad...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

Bueno, era el timer aparentemente, lo cambie y ha arrancado, a ver que onda (y me hace suponer que el anterior termostato puede que sirva y que menos mal que esta entero y que el reloj antes ya estaba andando maso, pudiendo haber sido lo del termostato parte del problema, o mejor dicho, uno de ellos)

El repuesto, más grande la ruedita y la parte del conector



Ejem "adaptada" la caja Xd, con un tramontina, una trincheta y una lima, no sea cosa que impida el giro, además que no podia conectarlo sino,


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, era el timer aparentemente, lo cambie y ha arrancado, a ver que onda (y me hace suponer que el anterior termostato puede que sirva y que menos mal que esta entero y que el reloj antes ya estaba andando maso, pudiendo haber sido lo del termostato parte del problema, o mejor dicho, uno de ellos)
> 
> El repuesto, más grande la ruedita y la parte del conector
> 
> ...


Tenga presente que este TIMER es de 25 minutos solamente.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Tenga presente que este TIMER es de 25 minutos solamente.


O sea ¿puede esta andando más tiempo que el otro o menos?
Esa no la sabía, me fije que coincidio en las otras características y justo esa la pase


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> O sea ¿puede esta andando más tiempo que el otro o menos?
> Esa no la sabía, me fije que coincidio en las otras características.


Anda 6 horas y descarcha 25 minutos, hay algunos que tienen 4 posibles programas y otros de programa único. Mire la foto que usted misma publicó, persona.

10 AMPERES  3HP / 6 horas  / 25 minutos


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Anda 6 horas y descarcha 25 minutos, hay algunos que tienen 4 posibles programas y otros de programa único


Bueno, pero ¿sirve o no para esa heladera? 
Al menos para zafar. Tampoco pague lo que vale el que aparece en ML y era eso no nada, si es mejor, puedo conseguir el otro.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, pero ¿sirve o no para esa heladera?
> Al menos para zafar. Tampoco pague lo que vale el que aparece en ML y era eso no nada, si es mejor, puedo conseguir el otro.


Claro que sirve, le aclaraba el punto por si no le alcanza el tiempo de descarche. Si sigue juntando hielo despues de 2 dias, puede ser que no le alcance


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Claro que sirve, le aclaraba el punto por si no le alcanza el tiempo de descarche


Menos mal, es un alivio, en todo caso, la observare, a ver que hace.
Si tengo que conseguir el otro, veré también, me preguntaba si se puede desarmar para arreglarlo (no tenia ganas de probar, romperlo y tener que andar cortanto la heladera puenteada como hace un tiempo, por eso preferí ir por un repuesto)

El termostato que tiene tampoco es exactamente el mismo que usa ese modelo, pero ha andando (gracias a la orientación de un colega), al menos para reemplazo, como ahora esta andando, no tengo muchas ganas de ver si el otro anda, dado que es un embole poner y sacarlo.

Aunque bueno, es mejor como dice, saber eso aunque no sea agradable, dado que sino, la sorpresa puede ser mucho peor Xd
Y de paso, se aprende.

Comentario aparte, al final, en todo ambito, he concluido es mucho mejor ser herido por la verdad a ser destrozado sin mediar palabras . Como cuando te mandas una, además de reconocerla, claro.


Um, veamos, así es sin la tapa



Y el capacitor (sino me equivoco con el termino) que tiene, que no esta soldado y ya devolví a su lugar

¿puede que este fallando por el mismo?
Ignoren la llave de bronce, ese fue otro lió del día de hoy, el cual me enchufaron a resolver xd y justo quedo encima de la mesada de la cocina


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Menos mal, es un alivio, en todo caso, la observare, a ver que hace.
> Si tengo que conseguir el otro, veré también, me preguntaba si se puede desarmar para arreglarlo (no tenia ganas de probar, romperlo y tener que andar cortanto la heladera puenteada como hace un tiempo, por eso preferí ir por un repuesto)
> 
> El termostato que tiene tampoco es exactamente el mismo que usa ese modelo, pero ha andando (gracias a la orientación de un colega), al menos para reemplazo, como ahora esta andando, no tengo muchas ganas de ver si el otro anda, dado que es un embole poner y sacarlo.
> ...








Version configurable a gusto del consumidor. (trate usted de achicar las fotos , tal como permite la aplicación del foro )  

Este es sistema A.P.P.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Version configurable a gusto del consumidor. (trate usted de achicar las fotos , tal como permite la aplicación del foro )
> 
> Este es sistema A.P.P.


Tendría que aprender a usarlo cosa que la heladera tenga la mejor configuración.

¿puede llegar a arreglarse el que tenía reemplazando el capacitor?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tendría que aprender a usarlo cosa que la heladera tenga la mejor configuración.


¿aprender ? hasta le dice cuando está en DEFROST y cuando NO 
 4 tiempos de marcha y 4 de defrost


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿aprender ? hasta le dice cuando está en DEFROST y cuando NO
> 4 tiempos de marcha y 4 de defrost


Es la desconfianza inicial al ver algo desconocido, me disculpo.
Pense en ir a averiguar justo por ese capacitor mañana.

Um, es un condensador, 10aj, aunque el resto de las características, pues no veo uno exactamente igual
¿Conocen alguno que tenga características similares para reemplazarlo?


----------



## pepelui01 (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es la desconfianza inicial al ver algo desconocido, me disculpo.
> Pense en ir a averiguar justo por ese capacitor mañana.
> 
> Um, es un condensador, 10aj, aunque el resto de las características, pues no veo uno exactamente igual
> ¿Conocen alguno que tenga características similares para reemplazarlo?


Tiralo a la basura...No reniegues con eso. Con el que has puesto, no vas a tener problemas. El original, es de 8 hs de marcha de compresor, por 25 minutos de dehielo. El que has puesto, es de 6 hs x 25... Va a hacer los dehielos más seguido, sólo eso...


unmonje dijo:


> Version configurable a gusto del consumidor. (trate usted de achicar las fotos , tal como permite la aplicación del foro )
> 
> Este es sistema A.P.P.


Menos mal que no puso ese...Para instalar ése, tiene que modificar la instalación eléctrica de la heladera. Trabaja diferente al original, y no hablo de los tiempos de trabajo, solamente...


----------



## analogico (Mar 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Um, es un condensador, 10aj, aunque el resto de las características, pues no veo uno exactamente igual
> ¿Conocen alguno que tenga características similares para reemplazarlo?


104j

2e



es  un condensador de poliester 100 nanoFaradios  250V con 5% de tolerancia, seguro encuentra alguno parecido


----------



## unmonje (Abr 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tendría que aprender a usarlo cosa que la heladera tenga la mejor configuración.
> 
> ¿puede llegar a arreglarse el que tenía reemplazando el capacitor?


Si es el condensador solamente seguro que si, si no habria que ver en que otro modo se degrado, ya sean los engranajes o el motor que impulsa al timer. Incluso podria ser solo mugre depositada en la maquinaria


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 1, 2022)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Tiralo a la basura...No reniegues con eso. Con el que has puesto, no vas a tener problemas. El original, es de 8 hs de marcha de compresor, por 25 minutos de dehielo. El que has puesto, es de 6 hs x 25... Va a hacer los dehielos más seguido, sólo eso...
> 
> Menos mal que no puso ese...Para instalar ése, tiene que modificar la instalación eléctrica de la heladera. Trabaja diferente al original, y no hablo de los tiempos de trabajo, solamente...





unmonje dijo:


> Si es el condensador solamente seguro que si, si no habria que ver en que otro modo se degrado, ya sean los engranajes o el motor que impulsa al timer. Incluso podria ser solo mugre depositada en la maquinaria


Es como dicen, como que apunta más a que no que a que sí y para renegar. Motor no le vi, sino varias chapitas de cobre y el condensador, por eso pense que solo reemplazandolo a lo mejor podia tirar más.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es como dicen, como que apunta más a que no que a que sí y para renegar. Motor no le vi, sino varias chapitas de cobre y el condensador, por eso pense que solo reemplazandolo a lo mejor podia tirar más.


El timer de defrost lleva un mecanismo de relojeria dentro que debe ser movido, por un motor pequeño eléctrico

ver esto


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> El timer de defrost lleva un mecanismo de relojeria dentro que debe ser movido, por un motor pequeño eléctrico
> 
> ver esto


ahhhh, no debe de estar muy a la vista, calculo, umm, supongo que si ha sonado, menos sentido tiene tratar de arreglarlo.
El tiqui, tiqui, tiqui, tiqui parece ser un sintoma que es el timer, y claro, tras usar el destornillador, arranco y salí a buscar eso en lugar de un nuevo termostato.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ahhhh, no debe de estar muy a la vista, calculo, umm, supongo que si ha sonado, menos sentido tiene tratar de arreglarlo.
> El tiqui, tiqui, tiqui, tiqui parece ser un sintoma que es el timer, y claro, tras usar el destornillador, arranco y salí a buscar eso en lugar de un nuevo termostato.


Si no arrancaba la heladera y el contacto estaba bien, el motor no está andando bien posiblemente porque el capacitor está KAPUT


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si no arrancaba la heladera y el contacto estaba bien, el motor no está andando bien posiblemente porque el capacitor está KAPUT


O sea que el condensador del timer si tenia que ver.
La cosa paso muy similar a lo de antes, un día empezo conque no arrancaba y puros tiquis, luego como que se acomodo, y ayer, de vuelta a las andadas. Aunque me parece que los tiquis se sentian incluso con el timer andando en condiciones (o al menos eso parecia), claro, mientras anduviese, pense que sería algo normal.

Bueno, puedo probar cambiarselo y ver que hace. Es una tarea sencilla.
Con el cambio del timer, se acabaron esos tiquis, aunque si en realidad es algo normal del otro timer, mientras ande bien, es tolerable.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> O sea que el condensador del timer si tenia que ver.
> La cosa paso muy similar a lo de antes, un día empezo conque no arrancaba y puros tiquis, luego como que se acomodo, y ayer, de vuelta a las andadas. Aunque me parece que los tiquis se sentian incluso con el timer andando en condiciones (o al menos eso parecia), claro, mientras anduviese, pense que sería algo normal.
> 
> Bueno, puedo probar cambiarselo y ver que hace. Es una tarea sencilla.
> Con el cambio del timer, se acabaron esos tiquis, aunque si en realidad es algo normal del otro timer, mientras ande bien, es tolerable.


A menudo las maquinarias electromecánicas, antes de morir del todo poruna avería, suelen pasar por una etapa gris, donde anda y no anda, etapa neurótica si se quiere. Todo a causa de los desgastes cotidianos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 2, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> A menudo las maquinarias electromecánicas, antes de morir del todo poruna avería, suelen pasar por una etapa gris, donde anda y no anda, etapa neurótica si se quiere. Todo a causa de los desgastes cotidianos.


El motorcito efectivamente, lo tiene, claro, no lo vi por el simple hecho de tapa posterior a toda la partes de los engranajes de relojería y el condensador, queda ver si se le cambia el condensador y que pasa, si es que no me piden una locura por el (sí, se que en circunstancias normales no debería, pero aca en la ciudad, es otra cosa dadas las picardías de algunos comerciantes  )


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

Recién la heladera hacia el ruido que le cuesta arrancar, y con el destornillador (mismo de esta antigua imagen) pulse el orificio blanco de esta pieza y arranco. Esa pieza fue cambiada hace unos meses ¿señal que ha palmado también?
Dado que cuando la cambie antes, uno me enseño eso pulsándolo y efectivamente, pedía cambio



De ser así, saldría enseguida a comprar uno nuevo.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 24, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Recién la heladera hacia el ruido que le cuesta arrancar, y con el destornillador (mismo de esta antigua imagen) pulse el orificio blanco de esta pieza y arranco. Esa pieza fue cambiada hace unos meses ¿señal que ha palmado también?
> Dado que cuando la cambie antes, uno me enseño eso pulsándolo y efectivamente, pedía cambio
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284048
> ...


¿ ...y la pregunta essssss ?    Era cuestión de tiempo no mas. ( Detesto todo lo NO FROST )🤣 porque está hecho todo con alfileres  y el Ministerio de Comercio BIEN GRACIAS , está de adorno.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

Uff, fui atropellado Xd, lo siento , la pregunta es si debido a eso que nombre ¿otra vez tengo que cambiarlo?
Me parece que tire la anterior, pero por fortuna están acá las fotos a modo de referencia de la pieza


unmonje dijo:


> ¿ ...y la pregunta essssss ?    Era cuestión de tiempo no mas. ( Detesto todo lo NO FROST )🤣 porque está hecho todo con alfileres  y el Ministerio de Comercio BIEN GRACIAS , está de adorno.


Si va a empezar a fallar tan a menudo, me parece que razón no te falta XD.

No hizo falta ni girar la perilla, apenas empujarla con el destornillador, aclaro.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

Recién arranco normalmente de vuelta, la observare, a ver, el tema que con la heladera es que es algo que apenas noto algo raro, no tardo en ponerme en movimiento. Siendo viernes, tampoco esta bueno el momento .


----------



## unmonje (Jun 24, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Recién arranco normalmente de vuelta, la observare, a ver, el tema que con la heladera es que es algo que apenas noto algo raro, no tardo en ponerme en movimiento. Siendo viernes, tampoco esta bueno el momento .


Entienda me, el sistema en si no es malo. Lo malo, es su implementación que, para que sea confiable y duradera amerita otro enfoque mas serio en cuanto a los materiales a usar.   Por eso mis heladeras, no usan Freezer. y a mi hermana le digo que a los 8 años, las que ella usa , las venda y compre otra  NUEVA.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Entienda me, el sistema en si no es malo. Lo malo, es su implementación que, para que sea confiable y duradera amerita otro enfoque mas serio en cuanto a los materiales a usar.   Por eso mis heladeras, no usan Freezer. y a mi hermana le digo que a los 8 años, las que ella usa , las venda y compre otra  NUEVA.


Entendido y diría más que entendido 

¡Y a que la idea es esa!
Que justamente que no sea duradera


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Recién la heladera hacia el ruido que le cuesta arrancar, y con el destornillador (mismo de esta antigua imagen) pulse el orificio blanco de esta pieza y arranco. Esa pieza fue cambiada hace unos meses ¿señal que ha palmado también?
> Dado que cuando la cambie antes, uno me enseño eso pulsándolo y efectivamente, pedía cambio
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284048
> ...



Pues si ya está malo ábrelo, por si se puede reparar, o  ver como mejorar uno nuevo  para que no duro tan poco.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

Lo observare, si sigue fallando, lo abriría. Los repuestos de heladera cuando uno los compra acá no te dan garantía, o sea, si vienen fallados , toca jorobarse .
Recién tuvo una 2º arrancada normal


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 24, 2022)

Lo puentearía y descongelaría a la vieja usanza.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Lo puentearía y descongelaría a la vieja usanza.


No tiene nada de hielo, lo 1º que me fije, y la piletita seca.
Puentearla es algo que si, lo he hecho, medio incomodo, pero al menos se zafa.
Recién tuvo una segunda arrancada normal.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2022)

Bueno, anda normalmente, tal vez una falsa alarma o una mala señal, a estar atento.
Disculpen el sobresalto, lo que surge con la heladera hace que realmente me ponga bailar, no como otras cosas que se pueden patear un poco XD.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 24, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, anda normalmente, tal vez una falsa alarma o una mala señal, a estar atento.
> Disculpen el sobresalto, lo que surge con la heladera hace que realmente me ponga bailar, no como otras cosas que se pueden patear un poco XD.


Cuando todo falla, para emergencias, uso esto. Puenteo el timer ese y pongo esto --> en 2 x12 horas, (1 hora de parada)  ó 3 x 8horas, (media hora de parada), según la necesidad.  
Igual, se lo puede modificar para mas o menos deshielo.   No le tengo ninguna simpatía a un calefactor dentro de la heladera.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, anda normalmente, tal vez una falsa alarma o una mala señal, a estar atento.
> Disculpen el sobresalto, lo que surge con la heladera hace que realmente me ponga bailar, no como otras cosas que se pueden patear un poco XD.


Esclavo de la heladera?  Así no funciona la vida. Vuela el no frost y se descongela cuando sea necesario.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 25, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Esclavo de la heladera?  Así no funciona la vida. Vuela el no frost y se descongela cuando sea necesario.


Uff
Aunque se mantenga limpia e impecable, dado que es del 2005, empezaron a fallarle esos componentes casi seguidos (termostato y luego reloj), de todas formas, quiero estirarle la vida lo más que pueda. El termostato va bien, al menos se sabe que si algo sigue fallando, pues es el dichoso reloj.

La heladera no esta sola XD, diría que es el depto entero gracias a la chapucerías de los anteriores habitantes -el disyuntor de valor inadecuado, la campana que le pintaron encima de la grasa y óxido y la tapa de la cocina mal sujetada que voló anoche (donde calzan los quemadores, siendo el más reciente) y a correr a remediarlo, fueron los últimos descubrimientos, justo cuando se pensó que no había nada más .

Pese a todo, he ido resolviendo varios entuertos y me gusta bastante el lugar .

La vida sin problemas no existe, y además de aburrida, no habría aprendizaje, claro esta, una vida de problemas constantes no sería vida (ni tanto ni tan calvo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aunque se mantenga limpia e impecable, dado que es del 2005, empezaron a fallarle esos componentes casi seguidos (termostato y luego reloj), de todas formas, quiero estirarle la vida lo más que pueda.


[Mensaje solo para Berretalandia]
Con la inflación alucinante que tenemos en este momento, te aviso que es mucho mas negocio comprar una heladera nueva que reparar ese cachivache que se rompe cada dos por tres. Si comprás una nueva, al menos tu dinero no va aseguir perdiendo valor...


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> [Mensaje solo para Berretalandia]
> Con la inflación alucinante que tenemos en este momento, te aviso que es mucho mas negocio comprar una heladera nueva que reparar ese cachivache que se rompe cada dos por tres. Si comprás una nueva, al menos tu dinero no va aseguir perdiendo valor...


Bueno, también puede ser, muchos optan por las cuotas por eso en varios aparatos, ya que no cambian pese a la inflación y sales ganando.
Si termina rompiéndose más y el collar vale más que el perro, es para pensarlo.
A ver, tiendo a arreglar en lo posible, evaluando que haya un ahorro y/o ganancia (o ganancia por ahorro, mejor dicho).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> A ver, tiendo a arreglar en lo posible, evaluando que haya un ahorro y/o ganancia (o ganancia por ahorro, mejor dicho).


Si, todo ok, pero una heladera con 17 años de antigüedad en la era de la obsolecencia programada ya es un verdadero milagro que aún funcione. Si vos cambias los componentes te ahorrarás un buenos pesos, pero la heladera, en una casa, no es algo de lo que no puedas estar seguro que es 100% confiable, por que podés perder la cadena de frío de medicamentos y alimentos....y no solo el remedio es peor que la enfermedad


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, todo ok, pero una heladera con 17 años de antigüedad en la era de la obsolecencia programada ya es un verdadero milagro que aún funcione. Si vos cambias los componentes te ahorrarás un buenos pesos, pero la heladera, en una casa, no es algo de lo que no puedas estar seguro que es 100% confiable, por que podés perder la cadena de frío de medicamentos y alimentos....y no solo el remedio es peor que la enfermedad


Es cierto, aunque sigo siendo soltero, sin hijos ni novia, sino ya estaría más seguro del cambio, y en ese caso, es como dices.
De todas formas, no lo descarto.
Medicamentos no guardo en ella por fortuna


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

Por el momento lo único que haría seria volver a cambiar el timer para zafar del apuro, dado que se queda pegado en el contacto de descongelamiento y no vuelve a arrancar, lo hace de ciento en viento (volvió hace poco a fallar justamente tras varios días). Ahora, arriesgarme a hacerla sonar por eso no es conveniente.
Preguntaré en otra casa que vi en esas ocasiones que buscando algo (concretamente los bulones adecuados cuando estaba con el tema del extractor), descubres otros negocios que no sabías de su existencia.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Uff
> Aunque se mantenga limpia e impecable, dado que es del 2005, empezaron a fallarle esos componentes casi seguidos (termostato y luego reloj), de todas formas, quiero estirarle la vida lo más que pueda. El termostato va bien, al menos se sabe que si algo sigue fallando, pues es el dichoso reloj.
> 
> La heladera no esta sola XD, diría que es el depto entero gracias a la chapucerías de los anteriores habitantes -el disyuntor de valor inadecuado, la campana que le pintaron encima de la grasa y óxido y la tapa de la cocina mal sujetada que voló anoche (donde calzan los quemadores, siendo el más reciente) y a correr a remediarlo, fueron los últimos descubrimientos, justo cuando se pensó que no había nada más .
> ...


La vida útil de esa heladera ya terminó en 2015.
Usted ya ha recibido sobradamente los beneficios, por los cuales pagó.
Sirva sé comprar otra ni bien pueda. Seguir gastando por ella es opcional diversión suya , salvo, que ya le haya cambiado el motor últimamente.    🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> La vida útil de esa heladera ya terminó en 2015.
> Usted ya ha recibido sobadamente los beneficios, por los cuales pagó.
> Sirva sé comprar otra ni bien pueda. Seguir gastando por ella es opcional diversión suya , salvo, que ya le haya cambiado el motor últimamente.    🤣


Técnicamente no es mía, si se cambia, se deberé de hablarlo con quien la compro, de momento hago lo que puedo.
Un cambio de motor no es una mala idea si se cambia por uno nuevo , cuando era estudiante lo encargue en una y fue un costo alto, pero fue notablemente menor que una heladera entera nueva, y la heladera continuo andado incluso tras recibirme, la regalaron tras ello al no saber que hacer con ella.

Ahora, nadie me ha explicado a que se debe que el timer que cambie duro relativamente poco, más allá de decirme que esa heladera ha cumplido su ciclo, pero eso es un tanto relativo.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Técnicamente no es mía, si se cambia, se deberé de hablarlo con quien la compro, de momento hago lo que puedo.
> Un cambio de motor no es una mala idea si se cambia por uno nuevo , cuando era estudiante lo encargue en una y fue un costo alto, pero fue notablemente menor que una heladera entera nueva, y la heladera continuo andado incluso tras recibirme, la regalaron tras ello al no saber que hacer con ella.


Disculpe , no sabía que fuera su oficio  el de reparar heladeras, creí que la heladera era suya  que solo preguntaba como aficionado para orientarse.,.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Disculpe , no sabía que fuera su oficio  el de reparar heladeras, creí que la heladera era suya  que solo preguntaba como aficionado.,.


No, no hace falta disculparse, ni es mi oficio, y encima sí, soy aficionado, bricolage en general, la reparo de onda en este caso por una cuestión de parentesco, por así decirlo, si se me escapa de las manos, llamaré a un técnico, si requiere cambio, hablare con la persona dueña de al misma, si se le puede estirar la vida con un cambio de motor (de ser necesario), lo haría.

En ese caso, le agradezco la idea, dado que no la tenía presente .
Efectivamente, pregunto también para orientarme e ir aprendiendo.
Parece que usted es como yo, trabaja onda vampiro XD


----------



## unmonje (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No, no hace falta disculparse, ni es mi oficio, y encima sí, soy aficionado, bricolage en general, la reparo de onda en este caso por una cuestión de parentesco, por así decirlo, si se me escapa de las manos, llamaré a un técnico, si requiere cambio, hablare con la persona, si se le puede estirar la vida con un cambio de motor (de ser necesario), lo haría
> 
> En ese caso, le agradezco la idea, dado que no la tenía presente .
> Efectivamente, pregunto también para orientarme e ir aprendiendo.


Si fuera necesario cambiar motor, evalúe el estado del resto de la máquina en particular el oxido de la base del casco , en las tuberías si fueran de hierro y si amerita un cambio de burletes, tema este no menor en una heladera vieja.
Con esa edad, la lana de vidrio suele humedecerse y pierde eficacia la aislación , Un buen funcionamiento oscila entre 7 minutos encendida y 20 parada cuando ya entró en régimen, es decir después del primer corte, luego de enchufarla estando caliente..


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si fuera necesario cambiar motor, evalúe el estado del resto de la máquina en particular el oxido de la base del casco , en las tuberías si fueran de hierro y si amerita un cambio de burletes, tema este no menor en una heladera vieja.


Los burletes sanos, ni siquiera resecos, sin oxido, ni siquiera picaduras del mismo, la tuberías están sanas, jamás pinchadas ni nada, sino ni descongelaría ni semejantes congeladas de antes.
Tuvo esas cuestiones de  1º sonar el termostato, luego el timer, y ahora el timer de vuelta.
El motor sigue sin fallar.
El timer lo desarme, lo único que note fue un calce de la carcasa como descalzado, de momento prende y apaga, aunque por eso me plateaba de hacerme con otro.

El cambio de motor suelen ser palabras mayores, y bien recuerdo cuando vi que lo hicieron y el tipo uso una soltadora autogena portátil para colocar el nuevo, aunque claro, era una heladera que si había que descongelarla a cada tanto (y bien que advertí encarecidamente lo que iba a pasar si se les ocurría usar un cuchillo a modo de picahielos a mis compañeros de casa en ella, y que en todo caso, usaran agua caliente). Recuerdo uno que fue bastante bruto, rompiendo uno de los calces de plástico de la bandeja de goteo, y yo adapte un tarugo del mismo tamaño para ese lugar XD.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 14, 2022)

Y le va a cambiar el motor así por así? No era el timer el problema?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Y le va a cambiar el motor así por así? No era el timer el problema?


No Xd, no buscaría cambiarle el motor así porque así, fue solo una alternativa al cambio total de la misma en caso de poderse y de ser necesario, que surgió por el comentario de uno y recordando por ello un caso que se rescato una de esa manera.

Dicen acá que esta ha llegado al fin de su vida útil, aunque el problema que tiene sigue siendo el timer, y no he podido terminar de saber el porque el que se cambio duro poco por lo ordinario o porque algo de la heladera lo fastidio (puras suposiciones pero nada claro) o porque ya estaba más o menos de fabrica. Para colmo en el lugar que lo venden no dan garantía, de manera que si compras algo fallado, pues te jorobas .
De manera que probaría otro lugar.

Como sea, la idea es cambiarlo (al timer) al no tener ganas de arriesgarme a perderla por tener uno que cada ciento en viento falla.
La heladera no es mía, cierto, pero la uso y como otros elementos de este lugar, si andan mal, debo de moverme para remediarlos.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 14, 2022)

Creo que excepto por conecciones deficientes y/o sensor mal ubicado, falló por ordinario no más.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> La vida útil de esa heladera ya terminó en 2015.
> Usted ya ha recibido sobradamente los beneficios, por los cuales pagó.
> Sirva sé comprar otra ni bien pueda. Seguir gastando por ella es opcional diversión suya , salvo, que ya le haya cambiado el motor últimamente.    🤣



¿Qué debería hacer yo con mi heladera/nevera tipo estudio, de ochenta años o más funcionando, sin que se le haya cambiado nunca, siquiera un remache...?

La verdad Hell... no sé qué cuerno de relojes estás comprando, que se dañan de nada. Tengo tres de ellos en mi haber, dos de ellos en uso y uno que fue encontrado en la chatarra, limpiado, reparado y ahí se quedo, listo para instalar, llenandose de polvo en un cajón... La que mencioné arriba no trae ya que no es defrost...
Trata de encontrar uno de esos timers viejos, de cuarenta o cincuenta años atrás y verás que más nunca lo vas a cambiar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 14, 2022)

Lo de la vida útil no lo entiendo o no lo entienden bien algunos cuantos..

La vida útil debería de ser el tiempo que se puede utilizar el aparato u objeto en cuestión, por lo tanto si mi televisor tiene treinta años y funciona correctamente..

¿Qué debo hacer, tirarlo y comprar otro? ¿Sólo porque alguien diga que ya terminó su vida útil? Ese es parte del problema, el consumismo errático convulsive.
¿De qué viven los técnicos entonces?
¿Por qué cerraron en cuestión de meses centenares de talleres cuando surgió el boom de aparatos de bajo costo, de usar y tirar?
"No merece la pena repararlo"... 🤔 Y yo pienso.. Si todo se diseña para usar y tirar, para que funcione hasta un día después del vencimiento de la garantía.. ¿Significa eso que el nuevo aparato va a ser de peor calidad y va a durar menos que el viejo/nuevo? Pues me temo que sí. 🤷‍♂️

Y.... Creamos un bonito off topic con más de lo mismo. 🙄

PD. Tendrán que esforzarse los fabricantes europeos, la garantía se ha aumentado a tres años.


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El timer lo desarme, lo único que note fue un calce de la carcasa como descalzado, de momento prende y apaga, aunque por eso me plateaba de hacerme con otro.



Y estaba lubricado, o solo plástico sobre plástico?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 14, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo de la vida útil no lo entiendo o no lo entienden bien algunos cuantos..
> 
> La vida útil debería de ser el tiempo que se puede utilizar el aparato u objeto en cuestión, por lo tanto si mi televisor tiene treinta años y funciona correctamente..
> 
> ...


El concepto de VIDA UTIL viene de que, A PROPÓSITO, las industrias del mundo, han ido desarrollando en las últimas décadas, parámetros para fabricar COSAS con materiales menos robustos, de manera que, la vida útil de los productos se acorte, para que entre otras delicias, no se repita lo que ocurrió en varios lugares del mundo, en el siglo pasado. Es decir, que se fabricaban cosas muy buenas que duraban décadas, cuando el mercado se saturaba de un producto en particular, esa industria se venia a pique en ventas y a menudo terminaban quebrando.   
Un caso típico es el de los automóviles, que como ya sabemos genera tendencias (10 años) . Las heladeras y lavarropas, son otros casos.
En mi caso, la visa útil de una heladera se termina cuando el motor comienza a hacer ruido de aros y la chapa no está bien. La pongo en venta antes de que se caiga la compresión del todo, a un precio mucho menor, como para pagar un par de cuotas. 
En algunos países ya le han puesto nombre y apellido...---> Obsolescencia programada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> El concepto de VIDA UTIL viene de que, A PROPÓSITO, las industrias del mundo, han ido desarrollando en las últimas décadas, parámetros para fabricar COSAS con materiales menos robustos, de manera que, la vida útil de los productos se acorte,


Sí, está claro que eso es lo que ellos quieren, la obsolescencia programada. Pero a veces les sale rana y el aparato en lugar de durar 4 ó 5 años termina durando 15 o 20, sobre todo porque el dueño final ha tenido la osadía de molestarse en repararlo en lugar de salir corriendo a comprar otro.



unmonje dijo:


> En mi caso, la visa útil de una heladera se termina cuando el motor comienza a hacer ruido de aros y la chapa no está bien


Claro, cada uno tiene su forma de actuar obligado por sus circunstancias.
Mi lavadora funciona correctamente, después de cambiarle dos veces el condensador de arranque, la puerta y la goma que une entrada con el "cilindro" del tambor, pero la chapa es tan fina en la zona de la puerta que la goma de entrada se sujeta de milagro.
Si hoy me cuesta 20€ la reparación, dentro de dos años 15€ y al año 50€, los doy por bien empleados y me alegra no contribuir a seguir contaminando con resíduos relativamente nuevos.

Aquí no tengo espacio (lo más importante) pero si estuviese en el pueblo no habría problema, un buen lijado, un repaso de amoladora, una pequeña reforma ayudado de soldaora eléctrica y a funcionar otros 20 ó 30 años. Y a malas a base de remaches,
estando bien la goma ahí no pasa la humedad.
En el pueblo tengo un primo que le da una segunda o tercera o cuarta oportunidad a los frigoríficos... El motor se convierte en compresor para pintar, soplar, etc..la electrónica no hace falta explicar, el propio "cuerpo" se utiliza en horizontal como arcón hermético para pienso de animales o en vertical como armario contenedor de herramientas y materiales varios.
Mi vieja las utilizaba para guardar las conservas caseras que no necesita refrigerar.

Aquí duró muchos años una tienda taller que los reparaba y revendía pero se jubilaron.


unmonje dijo:


> para que entre otras delicias, no se repita lo que ocurrió en varios lugares del mundo, en el siglo pasado. Es decir, que se fabricaban cosas muy buenas que duraban décadas,


Y por ese motivo "Pilis" (creo que fue la primera, aunque hubo mas) ideó las campañas de "tráigame su televisor viejo y le descontamos xxx pts. en la compra de su televisor nuevo última generación con mando a distancia"  y lo remataban con "no importa si funciona o no". Cuantos hubo que se arrepintieron... 
Todavía tengo aparatos funcionando que fueron fabricados cuando yo apenas era un inverbe sin pelo en la cara. Creo que su vida útil podría llegar a ser mas larga que la mía.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Y estaba lubricado, o solo plástico sobre plástico?


Solo plástico sobre plástico, tengo grasa de grafito de ser necesario


mcrven dijo:


> ¿Qué debería hacer yo con mi heladera/nevera tipo estudio, de ochenta años o más funcionando, sin que se le haya cambiado nunca, siquiera un remache...?
> 
> La verdad Hell... no sé qué cuerno de relojes estás comprando, que se dañan de nada. Tengo tres de ellos en mi haber, dos de ellos en uso y uno que fue encontrado en la chatarra, limpiado, reparado y ahí se quedo, listo para instalar, llenandose de polvo en un cajón... La que mencioné arriba no trae ya que no es defrost...
> Trata de encontrar uno de esos timers viejos, de cuarenta o cincuenta años atrás y verás que más nunca lo vas a cambiar.


La verdad, no lo sé, cuando fui a buscar el repuesto era ese el que tenían y no se pago barato. No era exactamente el mismo modelo, pero funciono en condiciones mientras anduvo. Concuerdo con el tema repuestos y/o herramientas, de procurar buscar calidad y por ende durabilidad, aunque no quita que por mucha cautela que tengas, te termines comiendo una .


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Solo plástico sobre plástico, tengo grasa de grafito de ser necesario



Ese puede ser el problema, pero usar grasa de grafito no es buena idea, lo ideal seria usar un poquito de grasa especial para plásticos solo en los puntos claves.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Ese puede ser el problema, pero usar grasa de grafito no es buena idea, lo ideal seria usar un poquito de grasa especial para plásticos solo en los puntos claves.


¿Cuál seria esa grasa/lubricante ideal? ¿de esos con teflón?


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Cuál seria esa grasa/lubricante ideal? ¿de esos con teflón?



"Grasa para plásticos" , es de color blanco.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> "grasa para plasticos" , es de color blanco


Tengo justo grasa blanca siliconada en jeringa, la misma que se usa para el CPU.


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tengo justo grasa blanca siliconada en jeringa, la misma que se usa para el CPU.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284970


 esa misma



pero para el cpu se usa Grasa o pasta térmica que es otra


----------



## unmonje (Jul 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tengo justo grasa blanca siliconada en jeringa, la misma que se usa para el CPU.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284970


¿ Electrónica Delta? , *buena gente*, estuve varias veces en sus oficinas. Hacían OTRAS cosas, además de vender estas cositas..

Un par de veces, me grabaron unas PICS  16F877A con un programa anfitrión, de mi autoría, que gestionaba la COPIA y VERIFICACIÓN de OTRAS PICS. 
Es decir, que un programa  NN.EXE en  VBasic 6.0 se comunicaba con ésta PIC y convenian identificar la PIC , leerla, recibir un archivo para grabar, grabarlo y luego verificarlo.
Despues de 3 intentos funcionó. Sin PROTEUS ni ninguna otra cosa.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 15, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tengo justo grasa blanca siliconada en jeringa, la misma que se usa para el CPU.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284970




¡¡¡ HE QUEDADO ESTUPEFACTO !!!

Jamás me hubiese imaginado que una CPU era un mecanismo delicado que requiere lubricantes refinados en sus bujes, engranajes y articulaciones...

"MISTERIOS DE LA CIENCIA"


----------



## J2C (Jul 15, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ¡¡¡ HE QUEDADO ESTUPEFACTO !!!
> 
> Jamás me hubiese imaginado que una CPU era un mecanismo delicado que requiere lubricantes refinados en sus bujes, engranajes y articulaciones...
> 
> "MISTERIOS DE LA CIENCIA"



Mario el forista está kungfundido y mezcla peras con zanahorias !!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ha servido al final el uso de grasa siliconada que tenía para cpus, ha quedado bastante bien y funcionando.
Tiendo a dejar una botella de agua congelada en el congelador, si la botella estuviese un tanto descongelada, señal que no estaría andando, y no ha sido así, además de verla parada, arrancando y verla parar.


analogico dijo:


> esa misma
> 
> 
> 
> pero para el cpu se usa Grasa o pasta térmica que es otra


Sí, es cierto, aunque es muy parecida, la que tengo es en realidad pasta térmica blanca grasosa para CPUS, y ha andado bien.
Admito que las confundí al tener un paquete similar, pero ha resultado igual de útil, y eso es lo que cuenta .
Saber encontrarle la vuelta aunque no cuentes con las cosas exactas es parte del ingenio y la creatividad.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ¡¡¡ HE QUEDADO ESTUPEFACTO !!!
> 
> Jamás me hubiese imaginado que una CPU era un mecanismo delicado que requiere lubricantes refinados en sus bujes, engranajes y articulaciones...
> 
> "MISTERIOS DE LA CIENCIA"


Ha servido bien, pese a la confusión y equivocación inicial de mi parte .
Es una pasta que se resecaría ante el calor, y dado que no esta frente a una tremenda fuente de calor, de seguro durara.
Recién paro y arranco normalmente sin problemas y en varias ocasiones.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2022)

Sigue andando bien y sin fallas, la grasa blanca siliconada va como piña.



La consistencia es tal cual esta misma y técnicamente es grasa blanca siliconada.
Originalmente quería la azul, y era lo que había por estos lados y no me imagine que vendría bien.




Ceros fallas el reloj y hasta me ahorre el repuesto.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 24, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Sigue andando bien y sin fallas, la grasa blanca siliconada va como piña.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285466
> 
> ...


...yyyyy siiiii !!!    🤣 🤣  Pero si te ofrecen, solo DI NO


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2022)

Curiosamente el timer parece que estaba fallando de vuelta, lo lubrique otra vez, y otra vez bien, aunque me parece raro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 9, 2022)

Quizás la grasa se vuelve más densa por el frío y habría que ver otro tipo o marca.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Quizás la grasa se vuelve más densa por el frío y habría que ver otro tipo o marca.


Puede ser, no esta en contacto directo como se ve en las fotos, pero bueno. De hecho probe con la multiuso de tapa naranja esta bien y ha quedado.



Lo use también no hace mucho dado el botón del portero no se movía de su posición, quedando hundido y dejando desactivado el micrófono y quedo bien


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2022)

Recién tantee la cubierta del timer, con la heladera andando, de frío nada, la carcasa se siente caliente de hecho


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 10, 2022)

Uff, de vuelta a las andadas XD

Emm, una pregunta, lo desarme para limpiarlo, pero no pude rearmarlo 



Tenia algo de grasa por dentro y al desarmarlo, se salieron las piezas.



El armado se asemeja a ese, pero no es del todo parecido


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 10, 2022)

Me parece que ya lo logré



Sacando la otra tapa y el bobinado, como hace el del video y de varios ensayos y errores (y hasta los engranajes que se cayeron todos y la que largue XD), pero ya esta y andando.

Estaré atento, sino, tendré que hacerme con otro, por ahora ha arrancado.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 10, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me parece que ya lo logré
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291720
> 
> ...


A  mi lo que me molesta mucho de este aparato es, cuando el fabricante pretende ponerlo adentro de la heladera...ESo para mi tiene que ir afuera a 20 grados, no a -30 Celcius


----------



## mcrven (Nov 10, 2022)

Primera noticia de que ese artefacto vaya inserto dentro del Freezer. Por o general vienen instalados en la parte baja de la nevera/heladera/refrigerador... o como quieran llamarlo; incluso con registro accesible para cambiar el momento de la descongelación.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 10, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Primera noticia de que ese artefacto vaya inserto dentro del Freezer. Por o general vienen instalados en la parte baja de la nevera/heladera/refrigerador... o como quieran llamarlo; incluso con registro accesible para cambiar el momento de la descongelación.


Así debería ser pero no, incluso lo he visto dentro del frezzer.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 10, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Primera noticia de que ese artefacto vaya inserto dentro del Freezer. Por o general vienen instalados en la parte baja de la nevera/heladera/refrigerador... o como quieran llamarlo; incluso con registro accesible para cambiar el momento de la descongelación.


En mi caso, es justo como dices, por ahora, todo ok y andando bien. Y no estaría bueno tener que andar destripándola para cambiárselo.

Hete aquí que se se vio instalado uno por dentro en la heladera de un colega, que se le propuso reubicarlo, pero al ser complicado, propuso hacerle una protección, aunque no sabemos si fue así de fabrica o cosa de de algún técnico.





__





						Nevera -no frost-: problema en el defrost
					

Es posible, pero si se ve bien.  La verdad, no, no se ve bien, por eso te lo comentaron, pero bueno, es tu heladera, es tu derecho, tu decisión ;)  Termino, los engranajes de plástico y la grasa para los mismos que se usa a veces se llevan mal con el frío.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				






unmonje dijo:


> Así debería ser pero no, incluso lo he visto dentro del frezzer.


Hace poco, la que decíamos justo


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2022)

Particularmente sacando la vida útil que tiene esa heladera, los arreglos se han limitado a cambiarle el termostato, el reloj (el antiguo hace que no pare nunca) y hasta arreglar el reloj cambiado y cambiarle algún que otro foquito de dentro que se ha quemado, como que mientras se la pueda mantener con esos cambios, no le veo sentido lo de tirarla y hacerse con una nueva, a fin de cuentas el motor anda perfecto y enfría en condiciones.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 11, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ...no le veo sentido lo de tirarla y hacerse con una nueva, . . . . .


No entiendo esa manía de algunos de siempre "aconsejar" deshacerse del aparato para comprar otro nuevo. Si te gusta la electrónica y la electricidad lo lógico es que pienses en reparar o restaurar todo lo que puedas, tirar y correr a por otro nuevo ni tiene mérito ni concuerda con ese supuesto gusto por la electrónica. 
Y que tengas que tirar un frigorífico (nevera, heladera..) porque falle el termostato o el temporizador tiene delito. Cuando le falló la placa electrónica a la mía la usé casi un mes conectada a dos temporizadores electrónicos del chino. Si no hubiese encontrado la placa seguro estaría funcionando con alguna adaptación ...incluso hasta mecánica ( que aquí no se estila, se pasó directamente del termostato a la placa electónica).

*Una duda* que tengo ¿estaban engrasados de origen el temporizador nuevo o el viejo? 
No veo (imagino, visualizo ) ese tipo de mecánica, con esos engranajes, con ningún tipo de grasa o lubricación. 
Es prácticamente como un mecanismo de reloj y nunca he visto ninguno engrasado y pensándolo bien, a la larga, cuando con el tiempo se envejezca la grasa, será motivo de avería. Como mucho le añadiría unas gotas de algo como el lubricante de máquina de coser, pienso.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *Una duda* que tengo ¿estaban engrasados de origen el temporizador nuevo o el viejo?
> No veo (imagino, visualizo ) ese tipo de mecánica, con esos engranajes, con ningún tipo de grasa o lubricación.
> Es prácticamente como un mecanismo de reloj y nunca he visto ninguno engrasado y pensándolo bien, a la larga, cuando con el tiempo se envejezca la grasa, será motivo de avería. Como mucho le añadiría unas gotas de algo como el lubricante de máquina de coser, pienso.



El antiguo nunca lo estuvo, hete aquí que probé lubricarlo con unas gotitas del multiuso a ver que onda mientras lidiaba con rearmar el otro y sigue andando igual de mal, de manera que lo doy por perdido como reloj de heladera, salvo que consiga otro igual y use algunas piezas de repuesto si fuese necesario.
El nuevo anduvo bien un tiempo, fallo, use una grasa de plásticos, tiro algo más, volvió a fallar (o tal vez fue algo que me pareció y de zopenco lo interveni), la nueva lubricada no fue adecuada por inexperiencia, lo desarme, paso lo que paso, logré limpiarlo y lubricarlo mejor, todo bien. Aunque haberlo vuelto a tocar puede que haya sido un macanazo, aprendí más cosas y esta remediado, lo que no me queda dudas es que el final de ese reloj no habría sido el final de esa heladera, habría ido a adquirir otro.

Agrego, el lubricante ese que uso salió de un debate un tanto disparatado -aunque a menudo al haber creatividad, puede surgir algo interesante- y desde entonces, se acabo lo de adquirir WD40, en encima incoloro ese nuevo, lo he usado hasta para cubrir arañazos de la madera y anda al pelo.


----------



## analogico (Nov 11, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El antiguo nunca lo estuvo, hete aquí que probé lubricarlo con unas gotitas del multiuso a ver que onda mientras lidiaba con rearmar el otro y sigue andando igual de mal, de manera que lo doy por perdido como reloj de heladera, salvo que consiga otro igual y use algunas piezas de repuesto si fuese necesario.
> El nuevo anduvo bien un tiempo, fallo, use una grasa de plásticos, tiro algo más, volvió a fallar (o tal vez fue algo que me pareció y de zopenco lo interveni), la nueva lubricada no fue adecuada por inexperiencia, lo desarme, paso lo que paso, logré limpiarlo y lubricarlo mejor, todo bien. Aunque haberlo vuelto a tocar puede que haya sido un macanazo, aprendí más cosas y esta remediado, lo que no me queda dudas es que el final de ese reloj no habría sido el final de esa heladera, habría ido a adquirir otro.
> 
> Agrego, el lubricante ese que uso salió de un debate un tanto disparatado -aunque a menudo al haber creatividad, puede surgir algo interesante- y desde entonces, se acabo lo de adquirir WD40, en encima incoloro ese nuevo, lo he usado hasta para cubrir arañazos de la madera y anda al pelo.


La grasa para plásticos no era grasa disipadora para cpus, que haya funcionado ya era algo raro


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> La grasa para plásticos no era grasa disipadora para cpus, que haya funcionado ya era algo raro



Me hace suponer que la empresa que la fabrica grasa disipadora para CPUs puede usar el mismo ungüento en otros producto (por un tema de costos, esa estandarización en la manufactura no seria algo raro), es además, bastante grasoso , por eso probé y anduvo, como esta imagen de antes, de todas formas, ha quedado descartada a favor del lubricante multiuso.

A veces a falta de pan, uno experimenta y hasta puede descubrir algo interesante.

Puede haber sido que este caso no hubiese sido necesario haberlo vuelto a intervenir (no lo sé ni lo voy a saber, pero no tiene importancia ya), como antes dije.  Si cuando lo limpie, esa grasa disipadora seguía fresca, y la quite pacientemente y cuidadosamente con un alfiler de cada diente de los engranajes que la tenían.


Como sea, esa rearmado y andando en condiciones, lo mismo la heladera, y eso es lo que cuenta , y la experiencia ganada junto al aprendizaje.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

Umm, parece que vuelve a contraatacar XD (y encima en horas de la noche, parece un Deja Vu), bueno, la verdad, de vuelta a esa de que arranca, pero no para nunca, hasta que uno la apaga del termostato, y al rato vuelve a arrancar, pues nada, toca comprar otro, no duro mucho ese reloj de repuesto . Preguntaré en otro negocio esta vez, esta más alejado.
Aún guardo el original, que sirve a modo de muestra


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

No se molesten, ya lo vi en ML por si podía andar el MADE IN VIETNAM que me ofrecieron, dado que figura ser el mismo modelo, aunque con diferencias en la etiqueta, y un tanto me hizo dudar.


Timer Descongelado De Heladera Electrolux Repuesto Original
para modelos Df35/ *DF36 (justo el mío)*/ DF37/ DF40 y otros mas.

Fuente









						Timer Descongelado De Heladera Electrolux Repuesto Original - $ 4.857,5
					

Timer Descongelado De Heladera Electrolux Repuesto Originalpara modelos Df35/ DF36/ DF37/ DF40 y otros mas.Repuesto Original Contamos con stock para entrega inmediataSomos Servibaires, una empresa líder y especializada en venta de repuestos de heladeras , lavarropas, secarropas, lavavajillas ...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Parece que el otro reloj es un tiro al aire, ahora anda en condiciones, pero la verdad, me tiene frito.


----------



## analogico (Nov 19, 2022)

Sera que usaste mucho lubricante

desarmarlo, y trata de arreglarlo, pero esta ves usa  "grasa para plásticos"
en los puntos clave, osea  solo en los ejes y en los engranajes helicoidales los dientes de los engranajes  redondos 
no se lubrican.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Sera que usaste mucho lubricante
> 
> desarmarlo, y trata de arreglarlo, pero esta ves usa  "grasa para plásticos"
> en los puntos clave, osea  solo en los ejes y en los engranajes helicoidales los dientes de los engranajes  redondos
> no se lubrican.



La verdad que no entiendo este desastre que tienes armado, Hell,,, Esos mecanismos no requieren grasa de ningún tipo, son hechos con aleación plástica de Nilon-Teflon y el único problema que presentan es la rotura eventual de alguna de sus partes y no se puede reparar, ese material no admite pegamentos de ninguna especie.
Para mi, ese problema que tienes es de otro origen.
Te sugiero armes un circuito externo con el timer más una lámpara y déjalo conectado al infinito a ver que ocurre. Más bien colócale dos lámparas, una al contacto cerrado, la otra al abierto y así poder comprobar el momento cuando ocurre el cambio.


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 19, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Umm, parece que vuelve a contraatacar XD (y encima en horas de la noche, parece un Deja Vu), bueno, la verdad, de vuelta a esa de que arranca, pero no para nunca, hasta que uno la apaga del termostato, y al rato vuelve a arrancar, pues nada, toca comprar otro, no duro mucho ese reloj de repuesto . Preguntaré en otro negocio esta vez, esta más alejado.
> Aún guardo el original, que sirve a modo de muestra


No le echen la culpa al cartero...🤣
El encargado de encender y apagar el compresor de la heladera, es el termostato, no el timer...
Si el compresor nunca se apagó, hasta que giraste el termostato, o el termostato se trabó, o lo pusiste en una posición, en la cual se le pedía una temperatura, que un compresor gastado, no podía satisfacer... Entonces, no corta nunca, ya que no llega a temperatura de ser point. Hay que ver, cuál de los 2 problemas posibles, es el tuyo.
Pd. Igualmente, el timer que conseguiste, el de color negro, es una porquería.. demasiado chino... Trata siempre, de conseguir la marca Sankio, sea de la procedencia que sea .


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> La verdad que no entiendo este desastre que tienes armado, Hell,,, Esos mecanismos no requieren grasa de ningún tipo, son hechos con aleación plástica de Nilon-Teflon y el único problema que presentan es la rotura eventual de alguna de sus partes y no se puede reparar, ese material no admite pegamentos de ninguna especie.
> Para mi, ese problema que tienes es de otro origen.
> Te sugiero armes un circuito externo con el timer más una lámpara y déjalo conectado al infinito a ver que ocurre. Más bien colócale dos lámparas, una al contacto cerrado, la otra al abierto y así poder comprobar el momento cuando ocurre el cambio.


Experimentos, ocurrencias, y bueno, así se aprende, aunque en este caso, tampoco era tan alocado, un timer es fácil de reponer. Hago lo que esta a mi alcance, si se me escapa de las manos, recurriré a un profesional.




pepelui01 dijo:


> No le echen la culpa al cartero...🤣
> El encargado de encender y apagar el compresor de la heladera, es el termostato, no el timer...
> Si el compresor nunca se apagó, hasta que giraste el termostato, o el termostato se trabó, o lo pusiste en una posición, en la cual se le pedía una temperatura, que un compresor gastado, no podía satisfacer... Entonces, no corta nunca, ya que no llega a temperatura de ser point. Hay que ver, cuál de los 2 problemas posibles, es el tuyo.
> Pd. Igualmente, el timer que conseguiste, el de color negro, es una porquería.. demasiado chino... Trata siempre, de conseguir la marca Sankio, sea de la procedencia que sea .


Ante la duda, volví a intercambiar el termostato por el original durante la noche, volviendo a guardar el anterior de repuesto, adquirí también el timer original, ante la duda, encima que estaba más en precio que en ML.

A ver, la creencia del timer partió dado que 1º con un termostato parecía no cortar nunca, se le cambio por el otro, parece que mejor, pero de vuelta a las andadas, se cambio el timer, varios meses ok, hasta que no hace tanto de vuelta a fallar, volví al cambio del termostato y a limpiar de vuelta el timer.

Si, el negro es el que me vendieron en un negocio, lo adquirí a falta del otro. El original estaba en un negocio mucho más alejado que conocí por casualidad cuando recuperaba el extractor de cocina, que la verdad, empieza a parecerme más confiable ese otro negocio. 

Se agradece la orientación 




analogico dijo:


> Sera que usaste mucho lubricante
> 
> desarmarlo, y trata de arreglarlo, pero esta ves usa  "grasa para plásticos"
> en los puntos clave, osea  solo en los ejes y en los engranajes helicoidales los dientes de los engranajes  redondos
> no se lubrican.


Eso hice, al rato parecería que todo OK, pero al estar hasta más arriba de la boina, como expresarían otros (y por no decirlo de forma más grosera XD), pues tras sacarme las dudas si era adecuado para la marca y modelo de heladera, adquirí el original.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2022)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Pd. Igualmente, el timer que conseguiste, el de color negro, es una porquería.. demasiado chino... Trata siempre, de conseguir la marca Sankio, sea de la procedencia que sea .



Bueno... hoy por hoy, fijarse en marcas es tiempo perdido. Sankyo es una marca de una empresa japonesa, pero ya se volvió china, como todas las demás...
Sugiero que trate de ubicar un timer de marca europea... DANFOS, por ejemplo...
De todos modos... completamente de acuerdo con @pepelui01... el problema no es del timer - también lo digo yo, claro...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Bueno... hoy por hoy, fijarse en marcas es tiempo perdido. Sankyo es una marca de una empresa japonesa, pero ya se volvió china, como todas las demás...
> Sugiero que trate de ubicar un timer de marca europea... DANFOS, por ejemplo...
> De todos modos... completamente de acuerdo con @pepelui01... el problema no es del timer - también lo digo yo, claro...


La observare y veré, de todas formas, pepelui01 comenta que el negro que le instale es una porquería justo y que mejor usar el original.
Si es problema es el compresor, pues ya son palabras mayores, no solo por lo que cuesta uno, sino porque requiero de alguién que sepa instalarlo, ojala que no.

Ante las dudas pregunto, no veo en ML un compresor que figure original para esa heladera, ¿alguna idea de cual podría ser?, claro, de preferencia nuevo.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ante la duda, volví a intercambiar el termostato por el original durante la noche, volviendo a guardar el anterior de repuesto, adquirí también el timer original, ante la duda, encima que estaba más en precio que en ML.
> 
> A ver, la creencia del timer partió dado que 1º con un termostato parecía no cortar nunca, se le cambio por el otro, parece que mejor, pero de vuelta a las andadas, se cambio el timer, varios meses ok, hasta que no hace tanto de vuelta a fallar, volví al cambio del termostato y a limpiar de vuelta el timer.



Esta mezclando peras con cacahuetes... ese es el problema. Ese timer nada tiene que ver con el sistema de refrigeración. Su función es interventora del mismo, cuando llega el momento de actuar, corta el suministro al sistema de refrigeración y enciende el calefactor inserto en el evaporador durante un tiempo n, luego del cual restablece el sistema de refrigeracin y hasta el dia siguente...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Esta mezclando peras con cacahuetes... ese es el problema. Ese timer nada tiene que ver con el sistema de refrigeración. Su función es interventora del mismo, cuando llega el momento de actuar, corta el suministro al sistema de refrigeración y enciende el calefactor inserto en el evaporador durante un tiempo n, luego del cual restablece el sistema de refrigeracin y hasta el dia siguente...


Dije que fue una creencia, no lo dije a modo de aseveración, eso sucedió dado que tras el cambio de termostato, la heladera al tiempo empezó que no arrancaba nunca de vuelta, y al girar la perilla interna del timer, arrancaba, por eso comencé a creer eso. Y al cambiarse por el negro, como que se normalizo, reforzando esa creencia.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2022)

Esa heladera/nevera/refrigerador debería tener dos termostatos, uno controla la temperatura del congeldor y otro que regula el paso del aire al compartimiento refrigerador.

Revisa bien no vaya a ser que tienes falla en eso y no lo has tomado en cuenta.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Esa heladera/nevera/refrigerador debería tener dos termostatos, uno controla la temperatura del congeldor y otro que regula el paso del aire al compartimiento refrigerador.
> 
> Revisa bien no vaya a ser que tienes falla en eso y no lo has tomado en cuenta.


No sabia que tenía dos termostatos, tendré que pispear el manual de servicio para ubicarlo y ver si soy capaz.
Ahh, ya se cual te refieres, el que esta en refrigerador, la perilla esa.


----------



## analogico (Nov 19, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No sabia que tenía dos termostatos, tendré que pispear el manual de servicio para ubicarlo y ver si soy capaz.
> Ahh, ya se cual te refieres, el que esta en refrigerador, la perilla esa.


Si la etiqueta con el modelo  no esta atrás, esta en la puerta por dentro
con eso buscas el diagrama del refrigerador


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Si la etiqueta con el modelo  no esta atrás, esta en la puerta por dentro
> con eso buscas el diagrama del refrigerador


Si, el diagrama que incluye la heladera esta en la 1º mensaje de este hilo, también esta subido el Manual de Servicio de hecho, eso no seria problema de ubicar 

Aca veo el otro termostato en el diagrama, aunque no se bien si es el que decía, tendría que pispear el manual de servicio


----------



## analogico (Nov 19, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, el diagrama que incluye la heladera esta en la 1º mensaje de este hilo, también esta subido el Manual de Servicio de hecho, eso no seria problema de ubicar
> 
> Aca veo el otro termostato en el diagrama, aunque no se bien si es el que decía, tendría que pispear el manual de servicio
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292097


Ahora lo vi,
ese otro que dice "termostat deshielo" es el bimetalico, ese es el que activa la resistencia de deshielo


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2022)

O sea ¿puede que el bimetal también este dando la lata?


----------



## analogico (Nov 19, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> O sea ¿puede que el bimetal también este dando la lata?



Si estuviera malo. abierto, se llena de hielo arriba, y la bandeja de desague abajo estaría bien seca


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 20, 2022)

Por ahora esta todo bien, y parece que el cambio del timer original y hecho en Viet Nam ha venido al pelo, la vigilare y espero que dure más sin dan problemas. Tampoco hace que las cosas de la heladera se congelen como antes.


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 20, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tampoco hace que las cosas de la heladera se congelen como antes.


Última vez que lo digo. El timer no tiene nada que ver, con la temperatura de la heladera. Tu problema es - era, el termostato. 
Me retiro...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 20, 2022)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Última vez que lo digo. El timer no tiene nada que ver, con la temperatura de la heladera. Tu problema es - era, el termostato.
> Me retiro...


Uff, no quise contradecir lo de antes, lo que pasa que al final el cambio no fue desfavorable, tuvo razón conque no era muy bueno el negro.
Sí era el termostato, al tener otro de repuesto, calculo que al haberlo cambiando por las dudas se habrá remediado, y de yapa, el timer lo cambié por el original, cosa de tratar de dejar todo bien .
Debí haber dicho de inicio que con el cambio del termóstato y luego del timer original quedo en condiciones.

Ante las duda, le consultaré a una persona que sabe de gente especialista y de confianza en mi ciudad por si es algo que se me escapase de las manos, como esa heladera ya tiene sus años no descarto alguna que otra eventualidad, onda que hubiese que cambiar el compresor.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 20, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Si estuviera malo. abierto, se llena de hielo arriba, y la bandeja de desague abajo estaría bien seca


Algo parecido sucedió cuando dio por 1º vez problemas, que esas varillas se llenaron de hielo (la parte visible por las ranuras bien que se notaba)


justo esas ranuras inferiores


De manera que se dejo descongelar y vacié pacientemente la piletita de evacuación de detrás, puede que lo haya mencionado, no lo recuerdo, luego, fue toda la peripecia, alguna que otra metida de pata XD y demás.
Hasta ahora, andando bien


----------



## unmonje (Nov 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Uff, no quise contradecir lo de antes, lo que pasa que al final el cambio no fue desfavorable, tuvo razón conque no era muy bueno el negro.
> Sí era el termostato, al tener otro de repuesto, calculo que al haberlo cambiando por las dudas se habrá remediado, y de yapa, el timer lo cambié por el original, cosa de tratar de dejar todo bien .
> Debí haber dicho de inicio que con el cambio del termóstato y luego del timer original quedo en condiciones.
> 
> Ante las duda, le consultaré a una persona que sabe de gente especialista y de confianza en mi ciudad por si es algo que se me escapase de las manos, como esa heladera ya tiene sus años no descarto alguna que otra eventualidad, onda que hubiese que cambiar el compresor.


Pasa que , en lo técnico, hay que ser* breve *y *puntual* y no olvidar nunca los *sustantivos*. De manera que, los lectores no se paseen por todo el tema tratando de saltear las fotografias panorámicas, buscando la palabra clave que les permita saber "que le pasa a la heladera " por ejemplo y poder responder al NUDO del problema . (no siempre disponemos de tanto tiempo)


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 21, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Pasa que , en lo técnico, hay que ser* breve *y *puntual* y no olvidar nunca los *sustantivos*. De manera que, los lectores no se paseen por todo el tema tratando de saltear las fotografias panorámicas, buscando la palabra clave que les permita saber "que le pasa a la heladera " por ejemplo y poder responder al NUDO del problema . (no siempre disponemos de tanto tiempo)


Si, entiendo, hablar con propiedad, para hacerla corta, en general, procuro hacerlo, aunque puede que a veces le haga una pifiada, sobretodo en la descripción del problema. A tenerlo más en cuenta a futuro.  (puede volver a pasar, pero que al menos, pase menos XD)


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 22, 2022)

Mera curiosidad, si toca cambiar el compresor ¿también toca ponerle gas de vuelta?
Justo pispee un cacho un video, lo que si vi era que usaban un alicate filosa cosa de cortar el caño pero no aplastarlo y un soldador con varillas de plata para hacer las nuevas uniones.

Uno de esos, justamente en su momento pensé en hacerme con uno (justo el de manguerita) para reparar la serpentina de un calefón con las varillas adecuadas en porcentaje de plata de la varilla y averiguar por alguna garrafa que se pudiese rellenar -las chiquitas amarillas de propano es considerado no recomendable su rellenado por lo que dicen varios-
Aunque como no fue necesario, quedo en veremos en hacerme o no con esa herramienta.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿también toca ponerle gas de vuelta?


Vas a interrumpir el circuito, con lo que sí o sí vas a tener que llenar o rellenar con gas nuevo. Imagina que bloqueas temporalmente los caños que van al compresor, aunque pienses que te ahorras un poco de gas, lo cierto es que el compresor nuevo no tiene gas, y ademas el circuito va a cierta presión...

Las garrafitas, podrían valerte las que usan los camioneros (acá se conocen como de 4Kg), esas son el equivalente mas chico de las garrafas que se usan en el hogar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Vas a interrumpir el circuito, con lo que sí o sí vas a tener que llenar o rellenar con gas nuevo. Imagina que bloqueas temporalmente los caños que van al compresor, aunque pienses que te ahorras un poco de gas, lo cierto es que el compresor nuevo no tiene gas, y ademas el circuito va a cierta presión...
> 
> Las garrafitas, podrían valerte las que usan los camioneros (acá se conocen como de 4Kg), esas son el equivalente mas chico de las garrafas que se usan en el hogar.


Se ve como una tarea compleja para alguien sin experiencia.

Si, las estuve viendo en su momento a esas garrafitas, onda las de campamento, que pueden ser rellenadas con propano o butano, pero es más adecuado el propano para esos soldadores. Por eso analizaba si hacerme con una o no. La vez que pinchaválvulas pidió consejo para arreglar un poco la parrillita de los quemadores de una cocina hizo que me acordase de vuelta de esa herramienta, el tema es ver cuanto uso le daría también.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Se ve como una tarea compleja para alguien sin experiencia.


Depende, principalmente de la instrumentación y la garrafa de gas que necesites rellenar. Quizas con mañana se pueda, pero al ir a alta presión, es mejor practicar en otra cosa primero.
Aparte la "garrafita" debe costar una fortuna.




hellfire4 dijo:


> el tema es ver cuanto uso le daría también.


Y es algo complicado, pero al ser una antorcha, se me ocurre soldar tipo autógena (aunque no se si da el calor, quizas con estaño grueso o similar soldar algo simple), para realizar pavonado, para prender un fuego de forma extrema, etc...


----------



## unmonje (Nov 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Mera curiosidad, si toca cambiar el compresor ¿también toca ponerle gas de vuelta?
> Justo pispee un cacho un video, lo que si vi era que usaban un alicate filosa cosa de cortar el caño pero no aplastarlo y un soldador con varillas de plata para hacer las nuevas uniones.
> 
> Uno de esos, justamente en su momento pensé en hacerme con uno (justo el de manguerita) para reparar la serpentina de un calefón con las varillas adecuadas en porcentaje de plata de la varilla y averiguar por alguna garrafa que se pudiese rellenar -las chiquitas amarillas de propano es considerado no recomendable su rellenado por lo que dicen varios-
> ...


Nunca dejar de hacer barrido si no quieres llorar. Cambiar siempre el filtro de humedad.
Se logra hacerlo bien, despues de varios fracasos.

KIT para cambiar compresor  👇Falta un tubo de freon pero eso viene aparte


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Depende, principalmente de la instrumentación y la garrafa de gas que necesites rellenar. Quizas con mañana se pueda, pero al ir a alta presión, es mejor practicar en otra cosa primero.
> Aparte la "garrafita" debe costar una fortuna.
> 
> 
> ...



Se hace un análisis por así en relación calidad/precio y claramente, el uso que le darás, si eres de usar a menudo esa herramienta, aunque de inicio gastes más, vas a terminar ahorrando bastante más rellenando una preparada para eso a estar comprando de las descartables cada dos por tres.
La descartable no pinta que dure mucho, aunque puede que este equivocado, la verdad, seria un garrón que se quede vacía a la mitad del arreglo XD.

Un equipo profesional autógeno sin duda es algo mucho más caro, uno de esos es más para arreglos hogareños, la de la manguerita es mejor aunque sea más cara que la del pico fijo a la garrafita, dado que permite un mejor manejo al tener menos peso y a su vez lo de poder adaptar mejor otra garrafa (seria una macana un pico fijo con un de 3 o 4 kilos)



unmonje dijo:


> KIT para cambiar compresor  👇



Viéndolo así, es mejor que llame a alguien que lo haga en caso de necesitarlo, el equipito para rellenar ha de costar y de seguro no vale la pena hacerse con uno si no te dedicas a eso. Encima hay que chequear de inicio que no haya perdidas antes del relleno, un conocido la mando a rellenar y tuvo que reclamar por eso.

A ver, en una antigua heladera en mi época de estudiante toco hacerle ese trabajo, principios del 2002 me parece, una heladera nueva costaba 1500 pesos en aquel entonces, ponerle un motor nuevo y el trabajo costo unos  400 pesos, valió la pena, la use hasta el final, fue regalada funcionando de hecho.
El 1º consejo que tome, si vas a hacer el cambio de compresor, que sea el modelo adecuado y que sea nuevo.

Aunque eso no quita que a futuro me haga con la mini autogena, por así llamarla.


----------



## fgalli (Nov 22, 2022)

Buenas noches.
Necesito Manual de Servicio Refrigerador Electrolux Dfw51x


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 22, 2022)

fgalli dijo:


> Necesito Manual de Servicio Refrigerador Electrolux Dfw51x


Tal vez la siguiente información te pueda ser de utilidad.


----------



## fgalli (Nov 23, 2022)

Creo que es muy parecido ese manual. Muchas gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 23, 2022)

fgalli dijo:


> Creo que es muy parecido ese manual. Muchas gracias


¿Qué le estaría pasando?
A lo mejor te pueden ayudar a darte un diagnostico 


Acá hay un esquema de despiece currado de ese modelo justo, y confirma que vale para el modelo df46 del manual de servicio de antes, o sea, confirma que el manual de servicio vale aunque justo no este el nº 51


----------



## fgalli (Nov 23, 2022)

No arrancaba y se activaba el térmico de protección del compresor. 
Cambie el Ptc, arranco el motor pero me parecía que no cortaba, porque pasaba los -21 el freezer y seguía prendido el compresor. 
Con el manual pude ver que la temperatura para que corte el compresor es de -24. 
Era tema de tenerle más paciencia. 
Ya tiene más de 10 años 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 23, 2022)

fgalli dijo:


> No arrancaba y se activaba el térmico de protección del compresor.
> Cambie el Ptc, arranco el motor pero me parecía que no cortaba, porque pasaba los -21 el freezer y seguía prendido el compresor.
> Con el manual pude ver que la temperatura para que corte el compresor es de -24.
> Era tema de tenerle más paciencia.
> Ya tiene más de 10 años 🤷‍♂️



La mía poco más, pero logré estilarle la vida tras reñir un tanto con el tema del termostato y para asegurarme, cambié también el timer chino ordinario (por ser ordinario) de antes por un modelo original. Si, también tuve que tenerle paciencia XD.
Básicamente, nos paso algo muy parecido.


----------



## fgalli (Nov 23, 2022)

Este modelo no tiene timer, lo hace por placa electrónica el deshielo


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 23, 2022)

fgalli dijo:


> Este modelo no tiene timer, lo hace por placa electrónica el deshielo


A lo mejor si hiciera falta, se puede adquirir por ML o alguna casa de tu zona, como siempre, lo recomendable es que sea la original, salvo que no quede remedio. Si no es necesario, mejor


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 25, 2022)

ANNALOPEZ dijo:


> ¿*Y* qué hacer en ese caso ?


Hola, no entiendo bien tu pregunta, si la placa requiere cambio, pues se compra el repuesto y se cambia (mejor que sea la original), aunque tal vez puedas encontrar alguien que la revise y la recupere. Esta es la placa justo del modelo que dxw51. El tema que antes comente eso de que por ML se puede conseguir el repuesto.



O sea ¿tienes problemas en tu heladera debido a la plaqueta?


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2022)

ANNALOPEZ dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta) ¿sabes dónde se puede comprar todo esto ?  No lo entiendo completamente.


La página de Mercado Libre de España (si no sabes hacerlo, pide que te ayuden) o una tienda de repuestos de refrigeración y heladeras de tu ciudad, ahora, si no tienes la certeza que eso sea el problema, ni sabes como llevar a cabo la instalación y arreglo, mejor recurre a un profesional de confianza para que realice un diagnostico y te diga que hace falta y que la arregle.

El manual de servicio que subieron y el esquema de despiece que subí puede ayudar mucho en el arreglo, eso sí, pero hay cosas que mejor dejárselas a un profesional de confianza, no sea cosa que jorobes la heladera.


----------



## lucasigles75 (Dic 7, 2022)

Hola tengo la duda 36, y se me bloquea de hielo el freezer. Lo empezó hacer luego del cambio de la bocha


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 7, 2022)

lucasigles75 dijo:


> Hola tengo la duda 36, y se me bloquea de hielo el freezer. Lo empezó hacer luego del cambio de la bocha


Buenas, bienvenido al foro ¿Qué marca y modelo de heladera es?
¿La heladera para o anda todo el rato?
¿No probaste descongelarla y luego dejarla en una temperatura más baja? ¿es una no frost?

Hacen falta datos para que te brinden una mejor asistencia 

Lamentablemente en el foro no somos adivinos, cuando se pide asistencia hay que ser bien especifico con esas cuestiones que te mencionaba, como el tipo de heladera, dado que no es lo mismos una no frost que una de bolita, por decirte algo.

Subir fotos (del área donde esta el problema en tu heladera, claro) puede ayudar aún más.

También hay que ver el tipo de motor/bocha/compresor que usa originalmente tu heladera y el que le instalaron. Ya que lo ideal tienden a ser cada tipo de heladera con su respectivo motor.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 8, 2022)

Creo que sería mejor que llame a quien le instaló el compresor nuevo y le pida revisión por garantía.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 8, 2022)

lucasigles75 dijo:


> Hola tengo la duda 36, y se me bloquea de hielo el freezer. Lo empezó hacer luego del cambio de la bocha


El que cambió el motor, debió probar eso, antes de devolvele la heladera. Fíjese si en algun momento se detiene el compresor.
 Luego cada 12 horas tiene que hacer descarche, si se trata de una NO FROST. 
En ese periodo de media hora, tiene que encederse una resistencia con calor, que derrite el hielo sobrante. Puede que el técnico haya omitido dejar todas las cosas donde correspondía. Es decir, algo mal conectado o desconectado., por ejemplo, la resistencia de descarche puede haberse cortado o esté rota.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 8, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Creo que sería mejor que llame a quien le instaló el compresor nuevo y le pida revisión por garantía.


Es cierto, en un caso de una que la hicieron regacear hete aquí que por no comprobar adecuadamente si había perdidas poco duro (de inicio no lo notaron) y yo les dije que si seguía en garantía técnica que no se durmieran con el reclamo.
Comentario aparte, y por un lado, voy a pedir la corrección del título, hete aquí que en hilo de este tema se están mezclando un tanto los modelos de heladeras a consultar, y puede que eso no sea bueno respeto a la organización de la data.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 22, 2022)

Hola a todos, estoy teniendo problemas con mi heladera Eslabón de Lujo ERM 420. Tiene unos 20 años y no había tenido problemas hasta ahora que le está costando arrancar (o algo raro hace). 
El síntoma: se enciende el ventilador interno y se escucha el click un relay (estimo que del compresor), funciona unos segundos ese ventilador y vuelta a empezar el ciclo pero no arranca el compresor, así un buen rato hasta que en algún momento arranca el compresor y enfría normalmente.

Mi intención fué desarmar la parte trasera y cambiar el capacitor de arranque, pero me encuentro con que no tiene, adjunto el esquema que está pegado en el posterior de la heladera.

Me quedé intrigado al no encontrar el cap y en este momento que escribo pienso que pueden ser los contactos del relay que ya estarán gastados. ¿podrá ser?

un abrazo a todos.


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 22, 2022)

Cliquee el icono de la foto para subir el esquema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2022)

Cambia urgente el relé de arranque, inclusive pedirle que te de uno preparado para agregar capacitor de arranque.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 22, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Cliquee el icono de la foto para subir el esquema.


La pucha, lo había subido 🤦‍♀️


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2022)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> La pucha, lo había subido 🤦‍♀️



Ese compresor no usa capacitor de arranque, usa un rele de arranque que está a un lado del compresor, donde están las conexiones electricas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2022)

Es cierto que no lo traen de fábrica, pero se les puede agregar para mejorar el arranque con bajas tensiones de línea. Se pone en serie con la bobina de arranque.

Lo he hecho muchas veces.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2022)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> La pucha, lo había subido 🤦‍♀️


El arranque es centrífugo- La vida media de las heladeras de hoy, no supera los 15 años, así que, con 20 estas de fábula y bien pagado.
Con 20, seria bueno hacerle un sevice completo, aunque los 20 del compresor no hay manera de recuperarlos, los aros NO vuelvan al origen.
Mintras hace el proceso de arranque, vas a tener que tirarte atras a VER que hace click sin suponer. El térmico ya deberia ser cambiado como mínimo. SEguramente ya está oxidado. Me refiero al M


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2022)

La anterior nevera (heladera) que teníamos tuvo una temporada que hacía "clac, clac" y a veces arrancaba y a veces no. Era por el relé "arrancador" ( le llaman también de otra manera que no recuerdo). Al poco volvió a hacerlo y era por el motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2022)

En rigor colocar un capacitor de arranque constituye como la última opción para intentar salvar un motocompresor , el capacitor de arranque modifica el ángulo eléctrico (sumado al ángulo mecanico de desfase entre bobinas de trabajo y arranque) lo cual lo facilita , además de limitar la corriente en dicho bobinado. Dejo el diagrama modificado.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 23, 2022)

Por lo que me comentan creo que está llegando al fin de su vida útil, por supuesto que voy a intentar mantenerla andando porque la estructura está en muy buenas condiciones, lo increíble es lo silenciosa que es cuándo trabaja el compresor, se siente mas la vibración que el ruido.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## unmonje (Dic 23, 2022)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Por lo que me comentan creo que está llegando al fin de su vida útil, por supuesto que voy a intentar mantenerla andando porque la estructura está en muy buenas condiciones, lo increíble es lo silenciosa que es cuándo trabaja el compresor, se siente mas la vibración que el ruido.
> 
> Gracias a todos!


Algo que pudo haber jugado a favor en prolongar la vida del motor, es vivir en una zona de clima fresco y seco la mayor parte del año, lo que puede favorecer, a la hora de un menor  esfuerzo del  compresor, para alcanzar las consignas de frio de todo los dias.
Otra opción habitual, es quitarle el problema que tiene justo ahora y ponerla en venta para que quien la compre aprovecheestos útimos años de uso. Si el motor se muere, la heladera pasa a tener un valor de --> $0 - $ ( El gasto de transportarla a desguase )
En algunas ciudades del pais , sacarla a la calle, no es una opción.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 23, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Algo que pudo haber jugado a favor en prolongar la vida del motor, es vivir en una zona de clima fresco y seco la mayor parte del año, lo que puede favorecer, a la hora de un menor  esfuerzo del  compresor, para alcanzar las consignas de frio de todo los dias.
> Otra opción habitual, es quitarle el problema que tiene justo ahora y ponerla en venta para que quien la compre aprovecheestos útimos años de uso. Si el motor se muere, la heladera pasa a tener un valor de --> $0 - $ ( El gasto de transportarla a desguase )
> En algunas ciudades del pais , sacarla a la calle, no es una opción.


Yo no tiro nada


----------



## unmonje (Dic 23, 2022)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Yo no tiro nada


O sea que si no funciona mas ,  ¿ la deja de armario pero nola tira ?  
Si la vende hoy, todavía podría pagar algunas cuotas con su venta y no perder todo si ya no funciona.
 Igual haga como quiera. Yo a los 8/10  años, vendo la heladera, no importa como esté y compro otra nueva.


----------

